# Lancome Love



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone have any Lancome love?  

I don't have a ton of Lancome, but I absolutely love their now discontinued brow powder compact, and I recently purchased and have really been liking the Duo Finish Powder.  Their eye shadows are also really nice with a great soft texture.  

Just wondering if anyone else had any Lancome favorites...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ohhh I do!!! I really enjoy the juicy tubes, the powder, Teint Idole is one of my fav foundations, ummm their eyeshadows, their free gifts, the Creme Radiance cleanser, and mascara is good too. I really enjoy their stuff if anyone can't tell lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Ohhh I do!!! I really enjoy the juicy tubes, the powder, Teint Idole is one of my fav foundations, ummm their eyeshadows, their free gifts, the Creme Radiance cleanser, and mascara is good too. I really enjoy their stuff if anyone can't tell lol._

 
Yay someone else loves Lancome!  I always wanted to try some of the Lancome face products and I kind of thought that they had something in my range but didn't want to ask least I be embarrassed if they didn't.  I'm glad I finally inquired. 

Mannequin is my new favorite eye shadow of the moment.  Pretty and neutral, yet unique and great for everyday quick looks.  

And I really want a free gift or a "only fill-in-the-blank dollars with a such-and-such purchase" gift now.  I think May is when the next GWP will roll around.  Didn't they have the blue brushes a while back?


----------



## marusia (Apr 1, 2010)

I have tons of lancome as well. Their mascaras and foundations are what I tend to stick with. I've never tried mac's mascara, and for some reason when I tried to get matched up with their foundation, the woman helping me suggested face and body foundation. I wasn't a huge fan of that.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 1, 2010)

I just bought their new LE Pop and Cheeks blush and I adore it! It gives me this healthy pink glow.. It looks so natural!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 1, 2010)

Hypnose is my absolute HG mascara. I always come back to this one


----------



## BadBadGirl (Apr 1, 2010)

I love their mascara and the color fever & la laque glosses. I haven't tried any lipsticks, but those are on my buy list. 







The la laque liquid liner is hands down my favorite liquid liner EVER. I'm not a pro at putting on liquid, but this one isn't difficult at all. It has a wet patent leather shine to it that I love. I've tried numerous liquid liners that dry down to an off black or dull black when dry, but not this one- it stays very dark. I layer it over my gel liner when I want a dramatic black line. I've never bought more than one liquid liner from the same brand before, but my search stops here. Hmmm maybe I need to double check that it wasn't LE.


I also want to try this lippie next- (pic from temptalia)






I have a face product on my future buy list, but I don't recall the name at the moment.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate their artliner, chips on me. But I do like their lipsticks for neutral shades. The selection isn't as overwhelming as MAC  I like their lipsticks in pale lip and rose defile.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Yay someone else loves Lancome! I always wanted to try some of the Lancome face products and I kind of thought that they had something in my range but didn't want to ask least I be embarrassed if they didn't. I'm glad I finally inquired. 

Mannequin is my new favorite eye shadow of the moment. Pretty and neutral, yet unique and great for everyday quick looks. 

And I really want a free gift or a "only fill-in-the-blank dollars with a such-and-such purchase" gift now. I think May is when the next GWP will roll around. Didn't they have the blue brushes a while back?_

 
Yeah Lancome Macys will have a gift in May. It's a big blue tote bag filled with stuff (lippies, another eye palette, and other things) and the step up gift with $70 or more purchase is your choice of their full size eye mascara primer, or full size Creme Doucheur makeup remover w/ full size toner (alcohol free one), OR a full size Creme Radiance cleanser w/ Tonique Radiance toner. One of the girls showed me this the other day and I was like wow....so much stuff their giving out for free! Yeah they did have blue brushes but I think those were limited edition cause I have not seen them at the counter in my store. But def take a peek at their foundation! I love the mineral foundation (both regular and vibrating one) Teint Idole, and I can't wait to try the new Teint Idole Fresh Wear one.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you for the heads up- I hope to remember about that gift with purchase. What a great way to try out new items.


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 2, 2010)

i mostly buy my lancome supplies when macys have a free gwp. but i'm definitely a fan of their lash primer, mascaras, and concealers. i sort of like their palettes but their shadows gets all of the palette when i lightly use my brush on it.


----------



## Marjolaine (Apr 2, 2010)

I love lancome! I'm glad there are others like me and mom 'cos she is the one who made me fall in love with this brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love star bronzer powder, my HG bronzer/contour powder. I love cils booster XL mascara primer, I use it every day. Also lipsticks and lipglosses are adorable. My new loves are la laque fevers


----------



## LionQueen (Apr 2, 2010)

Lancome was one of the first "high end" brands I started buying when I finally had enough money, so they have a special place in my heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to look for that LaLaque liner - I've been on the lookout for a good liquid liner lately.  

Favorite product - well right now it's the mineral foundation - the Oscillation one. It's AMAZING - it just makes my skin _glow_.  Even on days I dont want a mineral foundation, I still use a light dusting of it as a finishing powder, because it just makes my skin look so good.  I'm afraid they're going to discontinue it - I want to grab a few more just in case.

Their gloss is nice - I loved the Star gloss but thats d/c now, so I use the Color Fever gloss. Right now tho to be honest I'm in love with L'Oreal's Infallible glosses.


----------



## TheBigO (Apr 2, 2010)

*I get a pretty decent discount at Lancome. I really love their eyeshadows and the mascara. The oscillation mascara leaves a lot to be desired. But, I really love their Defincils. OMG!!!! A-mazing.
*


----------



## cetati (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to a beauty/makeup trend show today and they had tons of Lancome stuff that I got to try out. Some thoughts that I wrote in my blog and will reproduce here.. my hand is all cramped from taking notes like mad during the presentations!

Lancome's newest thing seems to be their youth-activating serum, GENEFIQUE






On my skin it looks like this:






A bit background on Lancome---they began in 1935 and began with fragrance and later started a cosmetics/skincare line and they have always been top selling in cosmetics in America and all over the world. This youth-activating concentrate is supposed to be the result of a decade of research and the technology within have 7 different patents! It's supposed to activate special proteins that renew your skin and keep your skin tight and un-blemished and regenerate, and as we get older those proteins stop working so hard and this makes them work better. The line includes both serums and moisturizers for differing needs.






All blended out and absorbed. It absorbed really fast.

I haven't used this yet, because obviously I'm very young and my skin renews itself wonderfully, but on my hand (Which I don't use sunscreen or any sort of moisturizer on at all, so it's nasty and wrinkly already), it certainly did make my skin more supple, smooth, and silky. It felt very good but I'm not sure that I would pay $84 for this serum unless I had a very generous sample and saw that it really worked over the long term.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I'm really liking the Genifique line. I had a sample of a the serum and it is awesome! And their night repair moisturizer is awesome too. I have pretty oily skin and at night when I put the night repair on it does feel a little heavy but I have not broken out and my skin glows in the morning. I am pre-selling that for the gift and I am getting the set they have that has the serum, eye cream, and a makeup remover. I have heard the eye cream is the bomb so I am trying it out in the set and I will see how it does.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Please come back and let us know how the products worked for you SmokeSignal, I have been having a hard time deciding which big $$$ skincare purchase I should go for first. I've read about the night cream, I think I'll give that a try first before buying another product.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love me some Lancome too!

I started with Juicy tubes in my earlier days....then eyeshadows (wont be going back there methinks), then Colour Fever Shine lipsticks and gloss (♥♥♥♥!) and blush Subtil shimmer (again, ♥♥♥!).

I actually bought a new color fever lipstick and gloss today...lush!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I love me some Lancome too!

I started with Juicy tubes in my earlier days....then eyeshadows (wont be going back there methinks), then Colour Fever Shine lipsticks and gloss (♥♥♥♥!) and blush Subtil shimmer (again, ♥♥♥!).

I actually bought a new color fever lipstick and gloss today...lush!_

 
Love color fever stuff! Which one did you get? I went into Sephora and saw Electric Pink for the first time- so pretty! I had only seen it in pictures before. That will be my next one.


I just realized I have *never* tried Juicy tubes before. Which is crazy since I love gloss, especially shiny ones. I just never got around to them. I was stuck on the Beauty Rush glosses from VS since they were so colorful and cheap.

Are the juicy tubes worth the price? I've been trying to stop using so much plain gloss but I still have room in my stash for one or two.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Love color fever stuff! Which one did you get? I went into Sephora and saw Electric Pink for the first time- so pretty! I had only seen it in pictures before. That will be my next one.


I just realized I have *never* tried Juicy tubes before. Which is crazy since I love gloss, especially shiny ones. I just never got around to them. I was stuck on the Beauty Rush glosses from VS since they were so colorful and cheap.

Are the juicy tubes worth the price? I've been trying to stop using so much plain gloss but I still have room in my stash for one or two._

 
I ♥ Color Fever too! I got CF Shine lipstick in 100 (Apricot Haze) and CF Gloss 102 Sublime Toffee Lips...cos I am on this peach/coral/orange thing for summer!

Juicy Tubes....I have sworn that I will not buy them again. I used to buy them all the time when I first got into makeup, and they were the real big thing at the time. I bought them everywhere I went, and the Christmas sets, and new releases etc....But then I found them too thick/sticky, and too sheer to justify purchasing once I discovered more pigmented glosses. Now, compared to everything else I have in my lip collection, I like these the least. For the price of one JT, I can get a few more good sheer glosses. I swatched a couple at the counter yesterday but they didn't wow me....so they are a no for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT it's worth having at least one, just because


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to work around the Lancome counter years ago..they had a lipstick called Playful that was my favorite. Their eyeshadows are my favorite now-especially Style Section.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Please come back and let us know how the products worked for you SmokeSignal, I have been having a hard time deciding which big $$$ skincare purchase I should go for first. I've read about the night cream, I think I'll give that a try first before buying another product._

 
Yeah I am definitely getting the night cream, by using the samples for the week my skin has really shown a lot of improvement. Me and the counter manager both have oily skin, some post breakout marks, both around our early to mid 20's lol. And we are both loving it so far! I know my post breakout marks have been fading quicker (don't know if it helps with that but it def looks better lol), my skin just looks so glowy and healthy looking so I would pick it up. The eye cream I will follow up since I won't get it till the presell rings through the 16th so I'll follow up!


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 25, 2010)

The Lancome GWP special has been released, I got the info from karlasugar.net

Giveaway and Shopping Tip: Lancome GWP - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Sephora has a Lancoe set- Hypnose Drama, 1 artliner, and a juicy tube...I just bought it today. After years of hearing about Hypnose and putting off purchasing it, I'm so thrilled I finally did. It is so impressive. I have been using and loving YSL Singulier mascara for the past few weeks. After this morning, it will get a break for a short while. Seriously, if anyone was wondering if to give it a try- do so. Especially with this set, which is a few extra dollars more than the price of a single mascara.


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 2, 2010)

I really want to try some Lancome products. I heard their lipsticks are great.


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

Their lipsticks are awesome, they actually have really nice eyeshadow colours, and their Juicy Tubes are love!  I also really like the L'Extreme mascara


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Not sure if I should revive this thread or start a new one, but let's talk about Lancome Fall 2011!!

  	I want the blush with the adorable Eiffel tower and the 5 pan e/s quint with all the gold shadows. Any other takers?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yes, me!!! The eiffel tower really is adorable.

  	I found last year's holiday palette (L'Wren Scott) for two thirds of the original price in a department store and thinking about getting one. How's the quality of the Lancome shadows in general?


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I only own one Lancome quad, the blues and golds from the Indigo Paris collection, maybe fall 2009? But I love that quad! The shadows are nicely pigmented, blend well and wear well. I own only a few Lancome products, but I really love them all. I'm not quite sure why I don't have more!  But that's easily fixed- they have the 29 St. Honore collection online for preorder. I preordered the pretty powder with the Eiffel tower. I also bought another Juicy Tubes gloss because I am obsessed with the ones I have.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 11, 2011)

i love lancome too! my fav product so far is teint miracle foundation - absolutely amazing! gives that healthy glowy looking skin. i am MUA/SA and i have tried this foundation on many women and it always looks great! 

  	they have very good blushes too. miel glace and cedar rose are great for very pale skin.

  	i have at least 20 of their lipsticks and like them a lot . 

  	new eyeshadow quints i am not happy with - bad pigmentation, very disappointing.

  	mascaras probably i dont have to talk about, lancome does the best job in the beauty industry.

  	when it comes to skincare i love Bienfait Aqua cream - super fast absorbing, lightweight, great for normal/combo or even oily skin. works great under the makeup

  	i have been using hulie douceur to melt off my makeup for past year and half and i adore it - removes everything, even the heaviest makeup

  	creme radiance cleanser is another fav of mine - deeply cleaning and not drying my skin out, gives skin brighter look.

  	if you want oil to remove heavy makeup and don't like the feeling of huile douceur try creme douceur - same results, it turns from cream to oil and really removes everything. great for those lazy nights/days when you don't wan to do 5 step cleaning


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've recently purchased some Lancome Ombre Absolue Mono eyeshadows, and I love them!
  	The pigmentation's not as great as other brands I've tried, but the texture, color, and crease-proof wear are spot on.
  	The tiny flower imprint on the shadow is also a nice, classy touch.
  	I only own one Lancome blush in Miel Glace, but it is a well-loved color.


----------



## katred (Oct 27, 2011)

I always end up neglecting Lancome, but I love their blushes (particularly Butterflies Fever from the Spring) and their matte lipsticks are probably my favourite matte formula on the market (head to head against Chanel's new "Rouge Allure Velvet" pending).


----------



## katred (Nov 22, 2011)

FYI, Lancome fans. Early in 2012, they'll be launching a new lipstick formula called "Rouge in Love" in 24 shades. It's supposed to "melt into lips", leaving a lot of pigment and a satiny shine. The colours overall seem geared towards a younger crowd than some of Lancome's other products and features new spokesmodel Emma Watson.

  	The collection is divided into three parts based around the different times of day in the life of a busy young starlet. Not sure about US pricing, but they'll be $30 Canadian. That's slightly higher than their existing lipsticks, but not by much.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, that sounds interesting, if out of my 'age range' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'll have to break my starlet wardrobe out of the mothballs!

  	I just purchased Fleur de Lis. More of a spring color, but pretty nonetheless.

  	More wonderful new lip formulas!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 22, 2011)

Yay! I'm looking forward to the new lipsticks.


----------



## katred (Nov 23, 2011)

More details on the three colour "families". Although the lipstick is being presented as "youthful", I think that there will be plenty of colours for all...

  	Jolis Matins: Fresh and light shades, tone-on-tone pearl particles for sheer effet.
	Boudoir Time: Fun and flashy shades, more pigmented.
	Tonight is my Night: Deep and intense shades, golden pearl particles for a more opaque finish.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I know where I'll be on Jan 1st (online checking THIS collection out!) - LOVE the highlighter, pink lippies are always a possibility, and the mint green gloss is quite intriguing!

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/lancome-roseraie-des-delices-spring-2012-makeup-collection/


----------



## katred (Dec 2, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Well, I know where I'll be on Jan 1st (online checking THIS collection out!) - LOVE the highlighter, pink lippies are always a possibility, and the mint green gloss is quite intriguing!
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/lancome-roseraie-des-delices-spring-2012-makeup-collection/


	Wow. I don't think I could get away with the quad (although I imagine it would look stunning on dark-eyed lovelies) but those lipsticks are a possibility and OMG that BLUSH. I have to admit that their Spring blush last year remains one of my absolute favourites. Beautiful light cool pink. This one looks like the the softer sister of that one. MUST HAVE.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 2, 2011)

As usual, I missed out on that one.....but I will not miss this one!  Too beautiful!


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow I need that mint green gloss! I am going to be broke this spring!


----------



## rockin (Dec 6, 2011)

I was eyeing up the lipsticks and glosses in House Of Fraser the other day, and had it in mind to go back for some.  Reading from that link, though, it says that the glosses have lavender in them!  Do they really smell of lavender?  If they do, that sucks - I hate the smell of it.  Do the lipsticks have any discernible scent?


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> I was eyeing up the lipsticks and glosses in House Of Fraser the other day, and had it in mind to go back for some.  Reading from that link, though, it says that the glosses have lavender in them!  Do they really smell of lavender?  If they do, that sucks - I hate the smell of it.  Do the lipsticks have any discernible scent?


 
  	Hi Rockin', just saw your post.  The lipsticks are definitely scented, but no taste for me.  It is a rose water scent, which I actually really like, and the formula is usually really great on the glosses, but to be honest, for 1/3 of the price, the L'oreal glosses are just as good.  If you want to splurge (or occasionally get the GWP as I love to do with Lancome) their gloss is a good bet to buy and I usually love their colors/pigmentation.  I don't think the L'oreal gloss is as scented and the Lancome ones.

  	I lurves the lipsticks as well, very, very moisturizing. 
  	L'oreal is the sister brand to Lancome and their glosses are very similiar, as are the foundations for less money.  I love the Lancome foundations, and loved their TM before they d/c'd it.  I was really disappointed when they did that.  You do have to be sure you check ingredients with Lancome to get a foundation with good UVA protection, but I find myself going back again and again to Lancome or L'oreal for foundation because the texture is divine.

  	Anybody tried these new gel liners from Lancome?  I can always check MUA for a review, but I love the advise I get here on Specktra the best. 

  	http://www.lancome-usa.com/whatsnew-liner-design/whatsnew-liner-design,default,sc.html?cm_mmc=Email-_-020312GelLiner-_-ShopNow-_-NONE&[email protected]


----------



## katred (Feb 10, 2012)

Rinstar said:


> Wow I need that mint green gloss! I am going to be broke this spring!


	I swatch the green gloss and, unfortunately, it's pretty much a sheer gloss. You can see the pigment in the tube but not in use. It's way sheerer than the blue or green glosses Mac has released. Looks nice enough, but I can get a pretty clear gloss basically anywhere.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 13, 2012)

katred said:


> I swatch the green gloss and, unfortunately, it's pretty much a sheer gloss. You can see the pigment in the tube but not in use. It's way sheerer than the blue or green glosses Mac has released. Looks nice enough, but I can get a pretty clear gloss basically anywhere.



 	hey Kate, I was wondering, have you tried it over lipsticks? I never have tried blue or green glosses but heard that they are not pigmented on their own and will change the undertones of lipsticks. Just curious if this is true...


----------



## aradhana (Feb 20, 2012)

hi
  	just wondering if anyone has tried visionaire by lancome?


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi aradhana,

  	Yes I have tried it, it is a lightweight serum. I sent you a message with a link to my in depth review.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 24, 2012)

mjacqueline said:


> Hi aradhana,
> 
> Yes I have tried it, it is a lightweight serum. I sent you a message with a link to my in depth review.



 	hi mjacqueline
  	thanks! i read your review...i may check out the serum next time i'm purchasing skincare!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 24, 2012)

I just picked up three of the Lancome Rouge in Love and I loooooove them! The colours are so beautiful and pigmented and go on so creamy! I think I found my new fave lipstick!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 22, 2012)

I was not that impressed.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes Shadowy Lady, it's a pretty collection. Lipsticks are not so pigmented I think but they're quite elegant. I prefer Nars ( very beautiful pigments to me ), but Lancôme " rouges and vernis in love " are perfect for young women.
  	Sexy Sadie, no it's not that impressive but this brand new collection is ok compared to other products from Lancôme.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 1, 2012)

I did not like them, back to Chanel.


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried new Vernis in love?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 16, 2012)

Monsy said:


> Has anyone tried new Vernis in love?


  	No but I really want to! Especially Corail in Love to match my Corail in Love l/s


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2012)

Yes I tried the Vernis in Love in " Gris Angora ". Compared to Nars, the new YSL Vernithèque ( amazing ) or Chanel, clearly it's bad. But it's not so bad compared to the older version of Lancôme nail polishes which were horrible and not classy at all. Lancôme belongs to L'Oréal and it shows... So when I say classy, it's always compared to what existed before. The Rouges in Love are elegant, colours are pretty but honestly, Guerlain, M.A.C, Nars or Chanel are far much better in terms of pigments.
  	Chantecaille looks really classy but here it is not available, what a pity because that's what I call classy.


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2012)

this is the first bad review i've heard on the new ones. i heard so many good things about the texture, wide brush etc...

  	http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.com/2012/03/lancome-vernis-in-love.html


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2012)

I bought " Gris Angora " myself... I just said Lancôme belonged to l'Oréal ( along with many other brands ). This collection is not bad, even budget compared to Chanel or others but I do prefer Nars, and other brands. Lancôme used to be a great brand many years ago, now it's a bit different.


----------



## JulieDiva (May 17, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I just picked up three of the Lancome Rouge in Love and I loooooove them! The colours are so beautiful and pigmented and go on so creamy! I think I found my new fave lipstick!!


	I agree..I just bought one and I want more!!
  	These new lippies have a great texture, and they do last pretty long.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 21, 2012)

I've used Lancome off and on since the late 1980's.

  	Tresor is my absolute favorite fragrance and I love their skincare.

  	It's been fun watching the line evolve over the years!

  	I just discovered the Teint Idole Ultra 24hr and it is now my absolute favorite foundation!

  	I have given up on MAC's foundations.  They are either too orangey or dark for me.

  	Lancome it is!


----------



## OhSoJaded (Jul 23, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I've used Lancome off and on since the late 1980's.
> 
> Tresor is my absolute favorite fragrance and I love their skincare.
> 
> ...


  	Ahh, I've been dying to try this foundation! My skin is always so crazy in the summer (boo combo/oily skin!) and I'd in desperate need of a long wearing foundation that has a decent shade range and can help keep my oiliness at bay. 

  	It sounds like I should be checking out Teint Idole Ultra instead of Teint Miracle, right? Thanks!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 25, 2012)

if you are oily teint miracle is not for you


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 25, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> Ahh, I've been dying to try this foundation! My skin is always so crazy in the summer (boo combo/oily skin!) and I'd in desperate need of a long wearing foundation that has a decent shade range and can help keep my oiliness at bay.
> 
> It sounds like I should be checking out Teint Idole Ultra instead of Teint Miracle, right? Thanks!


  	Yes,

  	Try the Idole Ultra.

  	I have combination skin and I swear - my skin has been transformed!

  	Get a sample - check it out and be amazed!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 26, 2012)

I love Lancome products especially the Visionnaire and the Génifique
	and Bi-Facil is one of my all-time favorite makeup removers along with
	Clinique take the day off and Chanel gentle biphase 
	also, their crème radiance clarifying cleanser has been a favorite of mine for years



aradhana said:


> hi
> just wondering if anyone has tried visionaire by lancome?


  	Visionnaire works for me, it spreads easily, and absorbs quickly. I noticed an improvement of my skin's texture ,
  	it definitely felt smoother and it seemed brighter ??   it can also wear it around the eye area ,
  	the downside of this baby is does contain alcohol, fragrance and the PRICE.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 26, 2012)

new from lancome
  	http://www.lancome-usa.com/genifique-eye-light-pearl/genifique-eye-light-pearl,default,pg.html


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 29, 2012)

I have very few Lancome make-up products (but I do have several perfumes).

  	I know many of my friends rave about their foundations, lipsticks and mascaras. But I personnally am impressed by their Laque Fever Glosses. It's pigmented, has a glossy finish, smells nice, and it stays on for a while! The only time I reapply is after a meal, just to add some shine because the color would still be there (even though it would have faded a little). It's an underrated product in my opinion. Unfortunately the color range is limited, and some great colors have been discontinued (or were limited edition).

  	Edit: Wow, I just noticed that both the packaging and color range in the US is different from those in Europe. So maybe formulation is different too. My impressions were relevant to the European version of the product.


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 29, 2012)

Fall collection entitled Midnight Roses is all about berry / plum colors, and dark lips.  Unfortunately it's all limited edition. 
  	And they'll release a matte lip cream (only in 3 colors, boooo)! I can't wait to check it out. It seems matte liquid lipsticks / creams are a strong trend for fall / winter this year.

  	Source: http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/07/...-fall-2012-collection-info-photos-prices.html


----------



## Monsy (Jul 29, 2012)

La laque fever are amazing. Pigmented and staying power is more than grreat.


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2012)

MarieMary said:


> Fall collection entitled Midnight Roses is all about berry / plum colors, and dark lips.  Unfortunately it's all limited edition.
> And they'll release a matte lip cream (only in 3 colors, boooo)! I can't wait to check it out. It seems matte liquid lipsticks / creams are a strong trend for fall / winter this year.
> 
> Source: http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/07/...-fall-2012-collection-info-photos-prices.html


  	No surprise that I love their colour scheme for this collection. 

  	Has anyone seen the products in person? Any thoughts?


----------



## MACina (Aug 3, 2012)

I would love to try these!!!



MarieMary said:


> Fall collection entitled Midnight Roses is all about berry / plum colors, and dark lips.  Unfortunately it's all limited edition.
> *And they'll release a matte lip cream* (only in 3 colors, boooo)! I can't wait to check it out. It seems matte liquid lipsticks / creams are a strong trend for fall / winter this year.
> 
> Source: http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/07/...-fall-2012-collection-info-photos-prices.html


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

MACina said:


> I would love to try these!!!


 *Liner Design Gel Liner – Limited Edition – $24.50*


 *#302 Intense Violet* – bright purple 
 

  	Looks pretty.  I have been wanting to get the new 24 hr fndn from Lancome for a while.  I bought a mascara from them though and it arrived bone dry, so I have not ordered from them since.  I guess I should just get over it?


----------



## Camel (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the Teinte Ultra 24 hour founadtion- it's one of my top 5's for sure.  I really really want to try any of their mascara because I'm heard such amazing things, there's a gwp starting here at the end of the month and I'm hoping the mascara will be part of it.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 30, 2012)

Camel said:


> I love the Teinte Ultra 24 hour founadtion- it's one of my top 5's for sure.  I really really want to try any of their mascara because I'm heard such amazing things, there's a gwp starting here at the end of the month and I'm hoping the mascara will be part of it.


	I love the Hypnose formula.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 31, 2012)

who did you order mascara from?  my absolute  must have from them is cils booster. does magic!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmm...collection looks somewhat interesting.  The blush looks a little light - maybe because of the strong lips?  Not sure it would show up on anyone beyond pale..........the lips are really pretty.

  	The gel liner is intriguing too....

  	I may have to see if Nordies has it out yet -

  	I'm also a Rouge in Love and Lacque Fever gloss fan.......


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 1, 2012)

MarieMary said:


> Fall collection entitled Midnight Roses is all about berry / plum colors, and dark lips.  Unfortunately it's all limited edition.
> And they'll release a matte lip cream (only in 3 colors, boooo)! I can't wait to check it out. It seems matte liquid lipsticks / creams are a strong trend for fall / winter this year.
> 
> Source: http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/07/...-fall-2012-collection-info-photos-prices.html


  	Those matte creams are DA BOMB!

  	My sister & I have been on a m/up crawl here of late and we both picked up the #100 Potion D'Amour matte cream.

  	The pink and purple one were sold out @ our local Macy's.

  	The formula is awesome - smooth and creamy, not drying at all.

  	Plus they leave a slight stain on the lips after you remove them - I love the stain.

  	I know this along with my new EL Violet Crush l/s are going to be my HG lips products this fall. CYY move ovah!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, $29.50 for a Lancome lip product.....eek.  But I did order the Creme de Mat in Magie Pourpre.....can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm lemming after the upcoming eyeshadows: http://www.lancome-usa.com/Color-De...nuous Crème&start=1&cgid=whatsnew-cd-infinite.  

  	Many of the shades remind me of the L'Oreal Infallibles.  There are a few I want right off the bat, but there are others that I want to compare to my Infallible shades before I decide.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2012)

MarieMary said:


> Fall collection entitled Midnight Roses is all about berry / plum colors, and dark lips.  Unfortunately it's all limited edition.
> And they'll release a matte lip cream (only in 3 colors, boooo)! I can't wait to check it out. It seems matte liquid lipsticks / creams are a strong trend for fall / winter this year.
> 
> Source: http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/07/...-fall-2012-collection-info-photos-prices.html


	I saw these and can't wait to check them out. the colors were pretty.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 2, 2012)

Lancome has always been expensive. I've been using that line since the 1980's.

  	It used to be my HG line until I discovered MAC.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 2, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I saw these and can't wait to check them out. the colors were pretty.


  	Lancome had cream e/s bases long before any other consumer line.

  	I think of MAC's Paint Pots and all other cream bases as imitators!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

Monsy said:


> my absolute must have from them is cils booster. does magic!


	The dry one was shipped right from the warehouse when I ordered directly from Lancome USA.  I was inbetween moves right after I got it so I never got around to returning it, but I have never otherwise had a problem.  At that time, I was getting into MAC more and so just stopped ordering from Lancome or get the stuff from Sephora.  I usually wait for the GWP and get stuff from the department stores.

  	How are the cream e/s?  They are a little more expensive than PP but way more color selections so maybe worth it.  I bet they are comparable to the Loreal ones which are nice.  Must try cils booster.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 18, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> The dry one was shipped right from the warehouse when I ordered directly from Lancome USA.  I was inbetween moves right after I got it so I never got around to returning it, but I have never otherwise had a problem.  At that time, I was getting into MAC more and so just stopped ordering from Lancome or get the stuff from Sephora.  I usually wait for the GWP and get stuff from the department stores.
> How are the cream e/s?  They are a little more expensive than PP but way more color selections so maybe worth it.  I bet they are comparable to the Loreal ones which are nice.  Must try cils booster.


  	I picked up one of the eye creams e/s this weekend  - Eternal Gold - gorgeous!!!

  	Beware they are sparkly but I'm going to use it as a base for now. I don't have a paint pot like this one.

  	I'm falling back in love with Lancome all over again!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 3, 2012)

has anyone tried Teint Miracle Instant Retouch Pen ?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 24, 2012)

have you seen this? so beautiful!

  	http://cocomotion.onsugar.com/tag/Lancome-Moonlight-Rose
  	http://retailtherapy.onsugar.com/Lancome-Fall-2012-Blush-Highlighter-001-Moonlight-Rose-Photos-Swatches-24806937

  	i ordered mine yesterday i can't wait to arrive


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2012)

more pics here http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2012/10/lancome-moonlight-rose-blush-highlighter.html


----------



## Monsy (Nov 23, 2012)

i just wanted to share this
  	http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/lancome-8-pan-eye-shadow-palette-a-macys-exclusive?ID=733499&CategoryID=669&panel=beauty_10_product-pool
  	good deal and eyeshadows are  pigmented, smooth and colors are nice for everyday


----------



## Monsy (Nov 23, 2012)

i took quick pictures


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ Beautiful palette! So is Moonlight Rose. I have Cruel Gardenia, and while I like the product, I don't like the packaging. I have damaged the sides of the powder a few times when I put the lid on. The product is also very soft and the edge comes off easily. I have to be very gentle with it. I bought the La Maison travel palette recently. I haven't use it because it looks so pretty untouched. I hope it is pigmented. Here's a review of the palette (not my blog).  http://lipstickedlouise.blogspot.sg/2012/06/lancome-la-maison-lancome-palette.html


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 24, 2012)

katred said:


> No surprise that I love their colour scheme for this collection.
> 
> Has anyone seen the products in person? Any thoughts?


  	Yes I have but this limited edition was not available at Sephora. Well, the blush is not so good I think, highlighting blush just like " La Roseraie " from 2011 which I have. La Roseraie is a true blush, with a large mirror but no brush inside, this Fall 2012 blush is really nothing special.
  	I much more recommand " Petit Trésor " the eyeshadows from the Holiday 2012 collection ( there are 3 ), the formula is really very good, long-lasting and the packaging is lovely ( golden ). It glitters a bit but not too much, that's why I say it's pretty. But the Fall blush no, not really.
  	I never buy Lancôme lipsticks so I don't know about them, except the In Love ( I have one ).


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2012)

la maison i did not like at all. poor pigment and when applied it's more like brightening powder, barely anything shows up on skin


----------



## Monsy (Nov 30, 2012)

my review of teint miracle

  	http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2012/11/lancome-teint-miracle-foundation-review.html


----------



## JulieU (Dec 4, 2012)

The intense violet liner looks very pretty, I'll definitely be on the lookout for it. Unrelated but I can't believe I never actually tried any Juicy Tubes before! I used to really dislike lipgloss..


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2013)

for all the lancome fans out there i was able to swatch most of the shades of their new nail polish line
  	http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/search/label/Vernis%20In%20love
  	I am really really impressed how much they improved the formula and colors are also great.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Monsy, great swatches !
  	Yes Lancôme improved the formula and the shades are pretty. It's a small bottle but it's lovely.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2013)

thank you dominique


----------



## Kaidan (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been given a sample of a color design sensational effects eyeshadow in Waif, and so far it's a pretty good eyeshadow.  It surprised me to see that it had mixed reviews online.


----------



## Teger (Mar 19, 2013)

Kaidan said:


> I've been given a sample of a color design sensational effects eyeshadow in Waif, and so far it's a pretty good eyeshadow.  It surprised me to see that it had mixed reviews online.


  	Most Lancôme shadows have a very creamy smooth texture but they don't wear well without a primer (on the lid). That's my main gripe with them.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 20, 2013)

i was wondering if anyone got their birthday code this year?


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.thenonblonde.com/2013/04/alber-elbaz-for-lancome-more-info.html

  	SOURCE : THENONBLONDE

  	Well, I am quite disappointed and I'll skip. But for Lancôme lovers what do you think ?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 27, 2013)

it's ok if you are running out of mascara and you want new one in cute packaging


----------



## LoveStoned (May 26, 2013)

Girls, did you try Teint Visionnaire Foundation? I've been looking at it for months now, and somehow, I can't decide whether I need it or not. I love MAC F&B, and I love Teint Miracle, these are my favourite foundations. Could you compare Teint Visionnaire to them and help me?


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2013)

I have been so desperately waiting for teint visionnaire to release in the US. I can't wait to try it


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2013)

Summer 2013 palette






  	summer 2013 bronzing palette and ultramarine green vernis in love



  	Lancome peach opulence palette


----------



## Miss QQ (May 28, 2013)

The peach opulence palette is gorgeous on you! I like the bronzing palette. I don't think Lancome releases summer makeup at my counter though, that's just too bad.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is the Fall 2013 collection

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/06/...lu-desir-collection-official-info-photos.html


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## Monsy (Jun 20, 2013)

looking forward to nail polishes


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 20, 2013)

the packaging is to die for. I'm likely going to buy 1-2 things just because of that


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 30, 2014)

People here just as curious about the new foundation Lancome Miracle Air de Teint, as I am?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 30, 2014)

I am big time! Teint miracle is my all time favorite foundation so I have big hopes for this one


----------



## User38 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like Teint Miracle too... but will wait to see the new one!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm going to check it out!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 31, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am big time! Teint miracle is my all time favorite foundation so I have big hopes for this one


  Me too.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 6, 2014)

Curious about the new foundation too! I've found my latest favorite perfume and it's surprisingly from Lancôme - La Vie Est Belle. I like a few fragrances after I got sick of my old favorite, Coco Mademoiselle, but none I'm crazy about until I discovered LVEB late last year. Obsessed.


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

love the name too Miss QQ


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 1, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> Curious about the new foundation too! I've found my latest favorite perfume and it's surprisingly from Lancôme - La Vie Est Belle. I like a few fragrances after I got sick of my old favorite, Coco Mademoiselle, but none I'm crazy about until I discovered LVEB late last year. Obsessed.


  Then you should try Coco Noir, it is a more grown up version of CM.


----------



## audraMUA (May 15, 2014)

Anyone else obsessed with this years eyeshadow summer palette?


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2014)

I do not have this year's but i have last year's and i really like it. I also love star bronzer palette, that peachy coral in it is STUNNING


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I do not have this year's but i have last year's and i really like it. I also love star bronzer palette, that peachy coral in it is STUNNING


  Yes, I like that bronzing palette, but it perm!


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2014)

I am surprised they made it perm. Or released it again with this summer, because there was another bronzer for canada , europe... that was stunning


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am surprised they made it perm. Or released it again with this summer, because there was another bronzer for canada , europe... that was stunning


  I work for Lancôme, and glad they made the palette permanent because a LOT of people but it.,


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

audraMUA said:


> I work for Lancôme, and glad they made the palette permanent because a LOT of people but it.,


Do you have the Cils Tint in the US ?


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Do you have the Cils Tint in the US ?


  It's not perm, but it's being released with the summer collection


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2014)

I am very curious about the cils tint!


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am very curious about the cils tint!


  It's like CILS XL, but tinted like a mascara. Nothing crazy special. If you like CILS and what it does to the lashes, you can just wear this but itself.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

audraMUA said:


> It's like CILS XL, but tinted like a mascara. Nothing crazy special. If you like CILS and what it does to the lashes, you can just wear this but itself.


Thank you  Here it's called a " semi-permanent mascara ", that is why I asked.


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you  Here it's called a " semi-permanent mascara ", that is why I asked.


  Interesting!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

audraMUA said:


> Interesting!


Yes indeed, maybe I'll try Cils Tint I still don't know, " semi permanent " well ? I am not a huge fan of Lancôme makeup, I love my Hypnôse Palettes though ( I have 3 ), I used to have Lancôme mascaras ( very good btw ) in the past. Lancôme makeup removers are the best ever I can't do without Galatéis Douceur and Galatée, both absolute must-haves for me. I want to try Visionnaire skincare I mean the brand new cream, it's not so pricey here ( 80 € or so ) compared to the Premium range. As for Cils Tint I am thinking it over


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

I hop on anything for brows


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2014)

i actually like lancome eyebrow pencils as wells as brow gels


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> i actually like lancome eyebrow pencils as wells as brow gels


  I like the brow gels.. the consistency is more dry vs. Anastasia which feels too wet to me.  I mix colours tho... brunette with blonde.. and get a more accurate colour.

  trying Blinc soon


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2014)

From the brow gels i can wear both taupe and brunette (Slightly too dark)


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

my taupe dried up.. lol so I now mix shades.. but it's good


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes indeed, maybe I'll try Cils Tint I still don't know, " semi permanent " well ? I am not a huge fan of Lancôme makeup, I love my Hypnôse Palettes though ( I have 3 ), I used to have Lancôme mascaras ( very good btw ) in the past. Lancôme makeup removers are the best ever I can't do without Galatéis Douceur and Galatée, both absolute must-haves for me. I want to try Visionnaire skincare I mean the brand new cream, it's not so pricey here ( 80 € or so ) compared to the Premium range. As for Cils Tint I am thinking it over


  Vissionaire is a great product. The vissionaire blur is great, but not for lily skin because it's more Moisturizing then la base. Lancôme makeup is great. I wish it was more popular with the YouTube community, but it's all about the MAC there really. Many consumers and up coming makeup lovers don't know how great of a line Lancôme really is. I wish the word would get out to the younger generations.


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> i actually like lancome eyebrow pencils as wells as brow gels


  Ok, I really don't like the brow pencils, but I sell a lot of them to my clients. I have thick brows and I prefer gel. I like the brow groomers though.


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2014)

I am big Lancome user and I sell Lancome as well (among other brands). I do love visionnaire serum but I also love Blur too. My skin is more on a dry side. It really does magic for me. I love wearing it under the Teint miracle.


  I think Lancome is very underrated. They have wonderful skincare range. As already mentioned Gelatee confort is great, as well as Bifacil - who can say Bifacil is not awesome?  I love their cream to oil cleanser too - Creme Douceur. Their cleansing water quickly became my favorite - Eau fraiche douceur - very mild gentle on skin but removes everything so nicely


  my current night time skincare





  I actually rotate Bienfait multi vital night and Energie de vie cream - this one is AMAZING




  I own every single color of their nail polishes and they have the most amazing brush and texture. Very pigmented and long lasting. 

  Nutrix royal body is great cream/lotion for dry skin and has nice delicate feminine scent.


  I love using Genefique at night and Visionnaire in the morning. I also got Dreamtone I plan to add that too .



  For the pink blushes lovers - elegant I am talking to you, check out Shimmer pink pool blush


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2014)

Oh and I forgot Blushing tresor blush! It is stunning.


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am big Lancome user and I sell Lancome as well (among other brands). I do love visionnaire serum but I also love Blur too. My skin is more on a dry side. It really does magic for me. I love wearing it under the Teint miracle.   I think Lancome is very underrated. They have wonderful skincare range. As already mentioned Gelatee confort is great, as well as Bifacil - who can say Bifacil is not awesome?  I love their cream to oil cleanser too - Creme Douceur. Their cleansing water quickly became my favorite - Eau fraiche douceur - very mild gentle on skin but removes everything so nicely   my current night time skincare
> 
> I actually rotate Bienfait multi vital night and Energie de vie cream - this one is AMAZING     I own every single color of their nail polishes and they have the most amazing brush and texture. Very pigmented and long lasting.   Nutrix royal body is great cream/lotion for dry skin and has nice delicate feminine scent.   I love using Genefique at night and Visionnaire in the morning. I also got Dreamtone I plan to add that too .    For the pink blushes lovers - elegant I am talking to you, check out Shimmer pink pool blush


  Yessssss to all this!  I don't use a ton of skincare because my skin doesn't react well to a bunch of products. I use creme radiance for my daily cleanser and genefique after. My skin is prone to break out and so far this is working.  Lancôme is underrated. That's because it's more expensive, and the company has been catering to older women. They have been doing better about reaching out to younger crowds. I've been the youngest BA for Lancôme ..... Since..... Ever.   I think they need to do more social media, and come out with some exciting collections.   As for the Eau fraise doucheur. Yes. Many yeses.


----------



## Monsy (May 16, 2014)

They have been doing  A LOT of social media in the past year. Especially instagram, tweeter and facebook. I know because i was involved in that. Unfortunately the person who was responsible for that left lancome. I wonder how will things be from now on...

  I agree on Creme radiance - that thing is the best cleanser I have ever tried. 


  I am glad we agree on other products too


----------



## audraMUA (May 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> They have been doing  A LOT of social media in the past year. Especially instagram, tweeter and facebook. I know because i was involved in that. Unfortunately the person who was responsible for that left lancome. I wonder how will things be from now on...  I agree on Creme radiance - that thing is the best cleanser I have ever tried.    I am glad we agree on other products too :frenz:


  Yes. I've noticed, but they need to figure out to reach more people of the internet age. That's the problem. The way people get interested in lines is through YouTube though. I know Michelle Phan used to endorse Lancôme a couple of years ago, but know she's not. People see famous youtubers wearing it and reviewing it, so it makes them want to try it. I've looked into a lot of brands this way. I haven't seen many Lancôme hauls or Lancôme makeup looks. Actually really none.   It's a company that has been doing makeup and skincare for a long time. I just wish they had the backing to back it up.   I'm working on booking for this year national makeup artist event with them for my store, and social media would be a better way to advertise something like this instead of phone calls and mailing letters out.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

audraMUA said:


> Yes. I've noticed, but they need to figure out to reach more people of the internet age. That's the problem. The way people get interested in lines is through YouTube though. I know Michelle Phan used to endorse Lancôme a couple of years ago, but know she's not. People see famous youtubers wearing it and reviewing it, so it makes them want to try it. I've looked into a lot of brands this way. I haven't seen many Lancôme hauls or Lancôme makeup looks. Actually really none.   It's a company that has been doing makeup and skincare for a long time. I just wish they had the backing to back it up.   I'm working on booking for this year national makeup artist event with them for my store, and social media would be a better way to advertise something like this instead of phone calls and mailing letters out.


   Lancôme LE collections are not available at our Sephora anymore . The Ballerina  collection .featuring Lily Collins never launched here ( online exclu ), it is the same with Estée Lauder. I still have and use my blush La Roseraie ( great product  ) but such blushes are not available any more here. The artistic collaboration Lancôme / Alber Elbaz was really very bad, in the meantime Nars launches gorgeous collections... Lancôme is underrated but why not launching their LE products at Sephora, it was the case back in 2011. I wonder why , such collections are lovely. Lancôme skincare has a solid réputation here, perfumes too but makeup  well it dépends.


----------



## Monsy (May 17, 2014)

Yes let's not forget about perfumes! My all time favorite is Hypnose. It is so unique, smells like nothing else. Beautiful.


----------



## audraMUA (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lancôme LE collections are not available at our Sephora anymore . The Ballerina  collection .featuring Lily Collins never launched here ( online exclu ), it is the same with Estée Lauder. I still have and use my blush La Roseraie ( great product  ) but such blushes are not available any more here. The artistic collaboration Lancôme / Alber Elbaz was really very bad, in the meantime Nars launches gorgeous collections... Lancôme is underrated but why not launching their LE products at Sephora, it was the case back in 2011. I wonder why , such collections are lovely. Lancôme skincare has a solid réputation here, perfumes too but makeup  well it dépends.


  Yes. I agree but in my sephora no makeup line launches new collections in my sephora I didn't know they did that. That seems like a good idea.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

http://lh3.ggpht.com/-64oCFI3NmZ8/U...0Poudre%2520CompacteBD%2520RVB%255B5%255D.jpg

  SOURCE : MACKARRIE

  Such products are not available at Sephora, sad because it is a very pretty summer powder, French Riviera is worth buying. I'll check that out though, one never knows, maybe I'll find summer products at my local counters or Sephora.


----------



## audraMUA (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> http://lh3.ggpht.com/-64oCFI3NmZ8/U...0Poudre%2520CompacteBD%2520RVB%255B5%255D.jpg  SOURCE : MACKARRIE  Such products are not available at Sephora, sad because it is a very pretty summer powder, French Riviera is worth buying. I'll check that out though, one never knows, maybe I'll find summer products at my local counters or Sephora.


  I haven't seen this before? When's it coming out? I don't have anything in my business planner!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

audraMUA said:


> I haven't seen this before? When's it coming out? I don't have anything in my business planner!


Here it is ( only at Lancôme counters  )

http://mackarrie.blogspot.fr/2014/05/lancome-golden-riviera-summer-look-2014.html

  SOURCE : MACKARRIE


----------



## katred (May 21, 2014)

In canada this is available at Shoppers. I saw it last week and the design was great, but the colour pulls very orange on me.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

There is a beautiful eyeshadow palette too.


----------



## audraMUA (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here it is ( only at Lancôme counters  )  http://mackarrie.blogspot.fr/2014/05/lancome-golden-riviera-summer-look-2014.html  SOURCE : MACKARRIE





Dominique33 said:


> There is a beautiful eyeshadow palette too.


  I work for Lancôme in the US and I have seen anything about that bronzing powder or the angled brush. My business planner gives me all the information about upcoming stuff. That's why I'm confused. I love it though!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

audraMUA said:


> I work for Lancôme in the US and I have seen anything about that bronzing powder or the angled brush. My business planner gives me all the information about upcoming stuff. That's why I'm confused. I love it though!


It's a German blog, the summer collection looks different from the French Riviera one. Lancôme recently launched 3 new Hypnôse Palettes ( nude, Brown, taupe  golden and silver shades ), but no summer collec. so far ( not yet I hope ? )


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2014)

that bronzer and brush are not for the usa unfortunately


----------



## audraMUA (May 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> that bronzer and brush are not for the usa unfortunately


  Yep. I figured that out. They don't have our 6 pan palette though


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2014)

for some reason last couple of limited edition pretty powders and bronzers like the ones with the rose,  holiday edition, summer editions did not arrive to US... so annoying


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2014)

btw Lancome is having their friends and family 20% off right now on their website

  code is FRIENDS


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

I purchase the new Visionnaire skincare ( bright blue packaging 81€ ), I had 25% off so it was much appreciated. I will use it as a night cream, I use Chanel Hydra Beauty cream as a moisturizer. The Lancôme cream sounds promising and the scent is delicate, as far as the texture is concerned it looks very nice, glad I only paid 61€, but the initial price is ok in fact compared to other ones.


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2014)

I wish we had all the visionnaire items in the USA


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

We don't have all products/ranges here either sadly enough... I have just read on a French blog that Kiehl's has over 600 products in NYC, we only have 250 available. You have some skincare products we'll never get here for some reason. Honestly I would like to try the Premium skincare from Lancôme, I am currently using Rénergie Night and I tried Visionnaire tonight.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/06/lancome-jason-wu-pre-fall-2014-collection.html


  BEAUTIFUL


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

Cant believe the lancome thread only has 6 pages! Lancome is so underrated obviously its appreciated but it is probably my favourite high end makeup brand if i could only pick one. They're Hypnose mascaras are actually the best mascaras out of any ever the regular and the Doll eyes are my HG and there foundations and concealers too but i just wish they made paler shades so i didn't have to mix in white foundation


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

how amazing is the artliner too my HG liquid liner.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

OMG!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PERFECTION. I need to buy everything  not good for my cosmetics shopping fast.


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2014)

Weird random question: has anyone tries the large bronzer brush that came out with the summer collection? I ran my hand over it while talking to an SA and it felt wonderfully soft. I've become sort of preoccupied with it, but I'm worried that it's too large to be of any practical use. Anyone want to enable or anti-enable me?


----------



## MsKb (Jun 20, 2014)

love all the lancome products that i've tried including tient idole foundation, the blush subtils and their mascaras (HG stuff). for some reason lancome is indeed so underrated with many ppl considering it an 'old' brand. unfortunately it's not sold where I live though so i don't get to try as many of the products as I would like to.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 21, 2014)

katred said:


> Weird random question: has anyone tries the large bronzer brush that came out with the summer collection? I ran my hand over it while talking to an SA and it felt wonderfully soft. I've become sort of preoccupied with it, but I'm worried that it's too large to be of any practical use. Anyone want to enable or anti-enable me?


  unfortunately never came to usa


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 3, 2014)

katred said:


> Weird random question: has anyone tries the large bronzer brush that came out with the summer collection? I ran my hand over it while talking to an SA and it felt wonderfully soft. I've become sort of preoccupied with it, but I'm worried that it's too large to be of any practical use. Anyone want to enable or anti-enable me?


YES!  I bought it on impulse as I feel in love with it...It is lovely!!!!!  I am not a big brush person, but I love the way it places my powder and bronzer on my skin!!!  also, today starts the bay's GWP...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 6, 2014)

Have anyone heard of *Grandiose Mascara *? Or tried it ?
  Thank you !


----------



## Monsy (Jul 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Have anyone heard of *Grandiose Mascara *? Or tried it ?
> Thank you !


  it is coming out jully 22nd


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you Monsy  I cannot wait !


----------



## Monsy (Jul 7, 2014)

I might go on a training for it but don't know yet. Anyway I am excited to try it. They are also coming out with two new face primers


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 7, 2014)

Do you work for Lancôme [@]Monsy[/@]?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 7, 2014)

I do not. I work for a store that also sells Lancome among other brands.


----------



## makeupedia (Jul 19, 2014)

*Hi everyone!*

Here's the new fall look for 2014 with Daria Werbowy!

Please, if you would like to share any images, send me a link back I would appreciate that very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/Caroline @ makeupedia.se

*http://www.makeupedia.se/lancome-french-idole-fall-look-2014*


----------



## MarieMary (Aug 7, 2014)

I've posted the whole fall 2014 color collection on Specktra social media.  Complete with prices and release dates. 





  Interesting that there's a different palette for the European market, @makeupedia ! They all look pretty cool to be honest.


----------



## makeupedia (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh yeah that's exciting! 

I always wondered why they have different palettes, such as Chanel.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2014)

palettes are different for europe and asia


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 9, 2014)

MarieMary said:


> I've posted the whole fall 2014 color collection on Specktra social media.  Complete with prices and release dates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Can you provide a link to the post?  I can't find it.


----------



## elkaknits (Aug 24, 2014)

Lancome nail polishes have taken me back to the line but I still don't use their skincare or other products.  I used them in the early 80s right after using Clinique.  My mom always stressed skincare and she had me using Clinique when I was 14 and I switched to Lancome because of my deep love of Isabella Rosallini.  My mom was very  upset I switched from Clinique but I used my 17 yr old know it all self to throw a beg until I got my way.  The blue toner and creamy washes seemed much more gentle than the yellow clinique lotion. They used to have the most beautiful lipstick that came in slim silver tubes..... like MAC mattene tubes.  I believe the color I wore was called Blue Note and I loved it hard.  I wore that lipstick years and years.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 24, 2014)

I bought Hydra glow primer  it is awesome so lightweight and moisturizing and gives nice health glow


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I bought Hydra glow primer  it is awesome so lightweight and moisturizing and gives nice health glow


I'm so curious about this primer... What's your skin type? Does this seem like it can work on combo skin or only dry?


----------



## Monsy (Aug 25, 2014)

I think it would work for normal dry and combination skin. it is not heavy or overly moisturizing. very lightweight and no heavy silicone feeling.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 25, 2014)

I saw the olive/purple palette at Saks last week.  I didn't play with it because it looked so tiny.  It didn't occur to me until I left that they were probably testers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may go back and try it again but I'm losing interest.  That new 6 color Jason Wu palette looks interesting though.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree this looks very nice.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 27, 2015)

So I know Lancome barely gets any action in the forum, but I wanted to post their Spring 2015 collection, which is really quite pretty!  The packaging on the palette is adorable; the eyeshadows aren't too bad either.  I've read from some that it's similar to Urban Decay's, and while the textures are similar, the pigmentation is a little lighter, so you have to layer a couple of times for some of the shades.  If you use the shimmery shades wet, you get a bigger impact.  





  Sara on Colormeloud has a good post about the palette:
  http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/01/lancome-my-paris-eye-shadow-palette.html

  I did try the eyeliner that doesn't appear to be in the promo pictures, and it's a nice, smoothy, and creamy mint aqua shade.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

It makes me sad that lancome doesn't get enough attention. I have gazillion of their products and love all of them. 

  spring nail polishes are so pretty


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> It makes me sad that lancome doesn't get enough attention. I have gazillion of their products and love all of them.
> 
> spring nail polishes are so pretty


  Yeah, it's a shame.  I don't own a ton of Lancome products, but some of their releases and staple products are great!

  If you like bright colors, the aqua nail polish this time is really fun!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

That's the one I was looking at but it's already sold out at nordstrom.

  I love their nail polishes and have at least 30 of them (actually I think I have every single shade they have released so far)

  Hypnose mascara (original version not the drama or star) is my HG and I do not even know why I try other mascaras. I use it together with cils booster


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> That's the one I was looking at but it's already sold out at nordstrom.
> 
> I love their nail polishes and have at least 30 of them (actually I think I have every single shade they have released so far)
> 
> Hypnose mascara (original version not the drama or star) is my HG and I do not even know why I try other mascaras. I use it together with cils booster


  Your lashes are to die for!  It's been years since I've tried Hypnose. I can't even remember if I liked it or not, but given the effects on you, I'll might have to pick one up again.  I'll probably try Grandiose as well.

  Have you checked Macys for the nail polish?  I noticed that they tend to sell out of things slower than Nordstrom.  If all else fails, Lancome just released the collection online!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

I would usually order directly from lancome website but lately they do not offer free shipping with any purchase it's 49$ minimum

  Grandiose I haven't tried but what I've heard from my colleagues that work for lancome is that is just OK. It's better as a topper over another mascara but nothing special just by itself


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 24, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> So I know Lancome barely gets any action in the forum, but I wanted to post their Spring 2015 collection, which is really quite pretty!  The packaging on the palette is adorable; the eyeshadows aren't too bad either.  I've read from some that it's similar to Urban Decay's, and while the textures are similar, the pigmentation is a little lighter, so you have to layer a couple of times for some of the shades.  If you use the shimmery shades wet, you get a bigger impact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I received my package today with the "My French Palette" and it's such an underrated little gem. I ordered it online after seeing Sarah's review from Color Me Loud.  The eye shadows are smooth and pigmented although some of the shades blend a little too well, but overall the palette is amazing. I like all of the colors and the versatility between the matte and shimmery shades.  This would be my second _neutral _palette.   The aqua eyeliner is very tempting, but I'm not sure about the price and how good Lancome eyeliner are.  I haven't used the palette with a wet brush, so I don't know how much of an impact the colors can be, but they all work excellent with a primer.  I think Lancome did a great job with the color selection of this spring collection because they all work magnificent (plus they're my type of colors).


----------



## MinaEskobar (Feb 25, 2015)

So many favorites! The visionaire foundation is the best foundation I'be had. Love the little buffing creme you get in the lid. I always get complimentso when I wear it!!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 25, 2015)

It is really awesome foundation but they do not have a shade that is light and yellow toned. I love the texture and how it looks on skin but I can't find color for myself. 

  Visionnaire serum is the best serum I have ever tried but they recently reformulated it to stronger more efficient formula but now it doesn't have that pearl effect in it (why oh why?)


----------



## MinaEskobar (Feb 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> It is really awesome foundation but they do not have a shade that is light and yellow toned. I love the texture and how it looks on skin but I can't find color for myself.   Visionnaire serum is the best serum I have ever tried but they recently reformulated it to stronger more efficient formula but now it doesn't have that pearl effect in it (why oh why?)


  Reformulation is only second to discontinuation in my day to day cosmetic woes!  Lancome bi facial eye remover is also the best I've used. .. and my lips love the velvet lip colour. I have 385 .. its a hot pink colour that feels amazing on! I have a mild addiction for cosmetics combined with a dangerous job (beauty hall manager)


----------



## Monsy (Feb 25, 2015)

I work in beauty industry too so it's not helping lol  Yes Bifacil is a legendary product!!  Absolutely the best.   I am excited about the new shine lipsticks and the cushion foundation


----------



## MinaEskobar (Feb 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I work in beauty industry too so it's not helping lol  Yes Bifacil is a legendary product!!  Absolutely the best.   I am excited about the new shine lipsticks and the cushion foundation


  Cushion is amazing!!! Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2015)

I haven't. We are supposed to receive it in store in April I think ? I've heard it's nice very lightweight


----------



## MinaEskobar (Feb 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I haven't. We are supposed to receive it in store in April I think ? I've heard it's nice very lightweight


T  It launched a few weeks ago here  I manage lancome as well as a few others. I love it!! Really natural finish with no dryness or caking. The cushion is amazing for application. I'm shade 02 and it's a great match for me. And the best thing is once you have it, it's only the cost of the refill from then on!!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 27, 2015)

I think I will need more coverage than it gives but I am excited to try it


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2015)

Lancôme introduces its 1st natural healthy glow powder, a sheer formula with blurring effect for softer and smoother looking skin. Belle de Teint contains a complex of caffeine and fine oils known for their antioxidant properties. Infused with a rose petal powder, it recreates the glow of a healthy and fresh-looking skin. It offers a radiance boosting effect for a “tone-on-tone” make-up result. In broad daylight, complexion radiates with a natural healthy glow.


  posted this in chanel thread just because i find it sounding very similar to chanel les beiges
  hopefully this will arrive to the usa


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 2, 2015)

Picked up the blush subtil in tangerine tint because I've been looking for a simple peach blush plus it was on sale. This is my first full size one as I do own a tiny blush duo from an old gwp. Il


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2015)

I really like their blushes

  there is another peachy one recently released very pretty 

  although my all time favorite is nectar lace 





  it has the softest silkiest texture ever


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I really like their blushes  there is another peachy one recently released very pretty   although my all time favorite is nectar lace
> 
> it has the softest silkiest texture ever


 I looked up swatches of that one. The right shade is just perfect. The middle shade reminds me of a combo of tom Ford lust and nars orgasm the glittery version. I'm eyeing the bright fuschia one from the Paris collection, as well as lilac love


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2015)

I love the middle shade the most. the left shade is very cool toned neutral bronzer great for contour and the right one is goldish highlighter

  texture of the trios is 10 times better than any lancome single blush 
  I found my swatch





  This one is also pretty if you like pinks - it's framboise flirt


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I love the middle shade the most. the left shade is very cool toned neutral bronzer great for contour and the right one is goldish highlighter  texture of the trios is 10 times better than any lancome single blush  I found my swatch
> 
> This one is also pretty if you like pinks - it's framboise flirt


 That's good to know about the texture. The pink one is quite nice


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

Lancome is a hit or miss for me - I have some products, which I love and some, which I hate. I adore the Moonlight rose highlighter, the Rose desir blush and the liquid lipsticks. I also like the L'Absolu Nu lipsticks - they smell amazing. I bought a NP recently and I'm really impressed - I'll definitely buy more.
  I also have the pink blush from the spring 2013? collection - the one with pink cardboard packaging and Emma Watson as a face. I haven't used it much but I've noticed that all of the eyeshadows + some eyeliners and NPs have been present in every single sale ever since (alongside the Alber Elbaz collection)
  I absolutely hated the mascaras I've tried - Hypnose and Hypnose Star. I know a lot of people swear by them but my lashes are quite short and not very thick and these mascaras did nothing to improve that. I got a sample of the Teint Idole ultra foundation last month - it was too drying for me. I'm also not a fan of Bi-facil. 
  The products I didn't like are not necessarily bad, they're just not for me, so I'd try more of them!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)

I am so sad to hear that about Hypnose. I truly believe it is the best mascara on the market.





  Cils booster i can't live without since it lifts my lashes and makes them look more voluminous 


  Bifacil is almost legendary - everyone needs it. If you wear heavy eye makeup or mascara nothing removes like it.

  Blush trio nectar lace is the most beautiful peachy coral blush I have ever tried






  Their micellar cleansing water is phenomenal, I know we already mentioned it hear. Gelate confort is great milky cleanser for normal, dry and aging skin and SMELLS SO GOOD!


  Eyeliners - old artliner version is my HG when it comes to liquid eyeliner. Newer version I do not like it is so sheer and goes on streaky.


  Khol pencil eyeliners are great for waterline, they really stay on!



  foundations:

  Teint idole for full coverage, oil control and it doesn't budge. Very long wearing.

  Teint visionnaire *=- medium coverage, beautiful satin finish. Poor selection of lighter shades. I can't find shade for myself but if I could this could have been my HG

  Teint miracle -  I truly believe this is the best foundation on the market for normal/dry skin. Medium coverage but very buildable to medium/full. Glowy but not oily looking finish. I have gone trough two bottles of this and whenever I try other foundations I keep coming back to this one. Love wearing it with Meteroties on top. Super glowy!

  New primers - hydra glow for normal and dry skin  - pure love. I use it under different foundations and it just gives enough hydration without any shimmer just natural healthy glow. Pore minimizing one is actually better than smashbox or benefit since it's not so thick. It feels so lightweight and it doesn't dry out the skin. 



  Nail polishes I probably have every single color released and they are side by side with dior on quality and on easiness of application.

  Creme radiance cleanser is the best cleanser i've tried for normal and combination skin. Lasts forever. I am on my third tube. Does amazing job brightening up the skin. Leaves skin very clean but without drying it out. 


  Lancome is very famous for their serums. They are all about serums and layering them. my favorite combo - visionnaire and genefique.

  Genefique eye cream is my favorite from them - lightweight, but does really good job keeping eye area well moisturized and absorbs pretty quickly . good base for under concealer. does a bit of brightening too


  Recently they came out with a lot of new blush shades that suit darker skin tones. ANd their foundation shade range is very extensive up to 30 shades for every skin tone.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh yes and their fragrances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hypnose is one of the most unique scents I have tried. I noticed in the usa mostly european women buy lancome fragrances. La vie est belle is more delicious and sweeter version of Flowerbomb. Miracle is soft light but very long wearing - very underrated.  O d'azur is very fresh summer scent great for the beach vacation.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am so sad to hear that about Hypnose. I truly believe it is the best mascara on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You have amazing eyelashes! Hypnose does not look like that on me at all! 
  I've tried Bi-facil a few times but I don't like it - it stings my eyes and it's a bit messy. I prefer Bioderma - it removes everything and sometimes I wear very heavy eye makeup. 
  I have a skin care samples (GWP) but I haven't used them yet. 

  I forgot about the fragrances - La vie est belle is in the top 3 of my favourite perfumes ever! I want to the try the L'Absolu version. And it really might be European women's favourite - I smell it everywhere! I don't like the other fragrances I've tried except from what I believe is the newest one - La Nuit Tresor.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes I've had a feeling La vie est belle you can smell everywhere in EU 

  Area I work and live in is majorly European and clientel that buys Lancome fragrances is 80% european if not more

  I forgot to mention Tresor midnight rose - if you like La vie est belle you might like this too . It's not so sweet but it is more like fruity sweet but very delicious and seductive. It has young vibe .At stays on very long. 

  I can't do stuff like bioderma on my eyes it doesn't remove anything. But I like cleansing waters for my face.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes I've had a feeling La vie est belle you can smell everywhere in EU
> 
> Area I work and live in is majorly European and clientel that buys Lancome fragrances is 80% european if not more
> 
> ...


  I think I haven't tried it, I looked it up - I love the combination of roses and raspberries, so I'm putting it on my list. The new Tresor is very similar to La vie est belle. I tried it on an airport and I didn't have much time, I think it's not available in the stores yet.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)

I haven't seen new tresor in US I don't even know if it will launch here. For example tresor absolu never arrived in the usa. 

  I am very excited about the new lipsticks
  http://www.thehappysloths.com/2015/03/lancome-shine-lover-vibrant-shine-lipsticks-review-swatches-212-354-314-346.html

  they look promising


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I haven't seen new tresor in US I don't even know if it will launch here. For example tresor absolu never arrived in the usa.
> 
> I am very excited about the new lipsticks
> http://www.thehappysloths.com/2015/03/lancome-shine-lover-vibrant-shine-lipsticks-review-swatches-212-354-314-346.html
> ...


  I saw these on the airport too but I didn't try them because I don't really like sheer balmy lipsticks.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2015)

They are surprisingly not so sheer. I have only tried one color. I like sheer lip color and they have to be moisturizing since I have very dry lips


----------



## Howards End (Apr 17, 2015)

I absolutely love Lancome's SPF 50 sunscreen for the face!  Very expensive but I see it as an anti aging treatment, and it doesn't break me out no matter how much I slather it on lol.  I love that it dries to a powdery finish (perfect for my oily skin), and doesn't give me a white cast.  I was going to buy their sunscreen for the eye area but sadly it seems to have been discontinued


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2015)

Bienfait for around the eyes with spf is still available

  and you are right their SPF50 is amazing. I used it last summer and I just pulled it out today. Spreads easily feels so lightweight on skin.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2015)

Artliner in Noir (old version)


----------



## Howards End (Apr 18, 2015)

Did Artliner change?  It used to be my HG then I switched to Pixi Lash Line Ink and now I'm waiting to try the new one MAC has coming out (Rebel Eyes?)  Cils Booster looks amazing, maybe I'll just get that instead of the Sheseido!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2015)

They have new line of artliners but they still sell the old version. 

  new
  http://www.lancome-usa.com/Artliner-24H/12330,default,pd.html


  old
  http://www.lancome-usa.com/Artliner/12230,default,pd.html

  new ones are so sheer go on streaky you need to layer it to get the opaque color. total miss. I still use and will continue to use the old version in Noir/black


----------



## Howards End (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks!  I definitely need a new bottle of sunscreen lol, I will definitely pick up Beinfait SPF for eyes as well


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

subbed!


----------



## Howards End (May 2, 2015)

Lol just picked up my Lancôme sunscreen, price jacked up to $39 from 35, oh well lol it's worth it.  Wanted to get the sunscreen for the eyes but that will have to wait lol


----------



## SandraVB79 (May 6, 2015)

I try to buy all my Lancome products in the US because it's way cheaper in the US than in Europe (+ great GWP in the US!) probably all other European women do the exact same thing, that's why it seems some perfumes are "only" bought by us, lol.


----------



## Monsy (May 6, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> probably all other European women do the exact same thing, that's why it seems some perfumes are "only" bought by us, lol.


  That is true! I work in very european area and they buy lancome like crazy. Not just fragrances but makeup too


----------



## 5tyles (May 31, 2015)

I really want to try their cushion foundation! I'm so glad they have a pretty wide shade range for it. And I like that you can just buy the refills after you finish the first one up!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 13, 2015)

Here you go @Anita


----------



## MissTania (Jul 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Here you go @Anita


  Great swatches, thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Here you go @Anita


  Oh, those look nice!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 13, 2015)

omg how did I tag Anita ?  Who the heck is Anita? i was planning to tag Miss Tania


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Here you go @Anita


Those are really quite beautiful! Thanks so much!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2015)

At one point I was going to get a Blush Subtil palette but I can't remember why I didn't get it. Maybe I'll look into it again.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 13, 2015)

Blush subtil palettes are the bomb


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> omg how did I tag Anita ?  Who the heck is Anita? i was planning to tag Miss Tania


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Blush subtil palettes are the bomb


  It seems very efficient. Probably I skipped it because I don't contour and hadn't used bronzer or highlight before but now I know I have other uses for it, depending on the shade.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.lancome-usa.com/Audacity-Teaser/audacity-teaser,default,pg.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.lancome-usa.com/Audacity-Teaser/audacity-teaser,default,pg.html


I think I saw a pic of this on instagram a while ago.  I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes I just saw photo from lancome update book but I can't post it here. 

  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh Specktranet posted it from its IG account.  There must be a way to link it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Here it is!

  https://instagram.com/p/3zHVzogzmM/?taken-by=specktranet


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Here it is!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3zHVzogzmM/?taken-by=specktranet


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2015)

it's very pretty


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey Miss @Monsy -- I saw that you mentioned the original Hypnose as your HG mascara. I've been using Hypnose Drama for a little while and I'm pretty happy with it, but I never tried the original, and I'm just curious what it is about it that you liked better than Drama.


----------



## MissTania (Jul 16, 2015)

From the L'Absolu Rouge Mythical Roses Collection, 342 Rose Damascena, excuse the imperfect lipliner! I wore it today and I love it, it is BU worthy for me.

  It is a lovely striking deep pinky purple shade.

  Very moisturising. I have one gripe with Lancome lippies, which is almost all from this range that I have ever had are not placed properly in the inner casing and scrape against the interior of the bullet, which annoys me as it is about the same price point as Chanel here (this lippie was $50 AUD). Even cheaper brands don't do this.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 16, 2015)

MissTania said:


> From the L'Absolu Rouge Mythical Roses Collection, 342 Rose Damascena, excuse the imperfect lipliner! I wore it today and I love it, it is BU worthy for me.
> 
> It is a lovely striking deep pinky purple shade.
> 
> Very moisturising. I have one gripe with Lancome lippies, which is almost all from this range that I have ever had are not placed properly in the inner casing and scrape against the interior of the bullet, which annoys me as it is about the same price point as Chanel here (this lippie was $50 AUD). Even cheaper brands don't do this.


 
  that looks beautiful on you

  about the packaging i have never experienced this and I have about 25 lancome lipsticks.  maybe it's packaging for a different market that has a flaw?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2015)

@laurennnxox I've been meaning to swatch the Lancome Jason Wu palette forever now but I'm a victim of product overload again.  I did find this post by Weekend Ramblings with swatches.  HTHs!

  http://www.weekendramblings.com/2015/06/jason-wu-lancome-finale-makeup-collection-swatches.html#more


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 17, 2015)

I know I'm late to the game on this one, but I just got my Erika F Ombre Hypnose ES today and I'm all


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I know I'm late to the game on this one, but I just got my Erika F Ombre Hypnose ES today and I'm all


  yes it's the bomb


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I know I'm late to the game on this one, but I just got my Erika F Ombre Hypnose ES today and I'm all


  Wonderful!  I"m always wanted to try that color.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 17, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Wonderful!  I"m always wanted to try that color.


  I had, too. So I when I finally figured out a way to get it w/o going through "grey market" channels, I was all over it.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2015)

I had a friend buy it for me in London and send it to me


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2015)

btw someone told me it's  dupe for chanel's Illusion d ombre epatant


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> btw someone told me it's  dupe for chanel's Illusion d ombre epatant


  Hmmmm.... I have Epatant. They're definitely close. Textures are different, obviously, but I think Erika F might actually be a teensy bit more sparkly. I'll have to swatch them side by side at some point and see.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes I was talking just about the color. Texture is totally different.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if the new Hypnose Volume-a-Porter mascara is set for a US release? Or is that going to be a Euro-exclusive?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2015)

it should release soon


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it should release soon


  Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2015)

at least that's what i was told from girls who work for lancome. they recently had an update 
  i am waiting for it too


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> at least that's what i was told from girls who work for lancome. they recently had an update
> i am waiting for it too


  Have you heard good things about it? The reviews I've been reading seem to be favorable. I'm due for a new tube soon, and I'm trying to decide if I want to stick w/ my usual Hypnose Drama or if I want to waite for Volume-a-Porter.


----------



## Howards End (Jul 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> new Hypnose Volume-a-Porter mascara


  Oh wow this is the first I've heard of this, exciting news!  I love Hypnose and Hypnose Drama so this should be interesting


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's a comparison between Erika F and Epatant. They're quite similar, but Epatant definitely pulls more grey/silver on me, while Erika F holds a more taupe/olive cast to it. Erika F pulls out the color of my eyes a bit more (they're a light green), but Epatant might be higher impact in general.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2015)

OK i looked trough the update book for the fall and winter and there is no new hypnose 

  new eyeshadow palette that we mentioned above, visionnaire day cream and visionnaire night treatment (Extremely excited about this), bienfait oil, brow gels (like anastasia dipbrow)....


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> OK i looked trough the update book for the fall and winter and there is no new hypnose
> 
> new eyeshadow palette that we mentioned above, visionnaire day cream and visionnaire night treatment (Extremely excited about this), bienfait oil, brow gels (like anastasia dipbrow)....


  Yeah, I stopped by a Lancome counter last night and the guy had no idea about the new Hypnose, so I showed him a few blog posts from some of the UK and Euro beauty bloggers and he was all "AHHHHH! I want that mascara now!"

  Still excited about the eyeshadow palette. And now I want to see more about the Visionnaire day cream and night treatment!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2015)

Visionnaire day and night was asia exclusive I was so jealous they had it. I love that line!


----------



## MissTania (Jul 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> that looks beautiful on you
> 
> about the packaging i have never experienced this and I have about 25 lancome lipsticks.  maybe it's packaging for a different market that has a flaw?


Thanks! I kept meaning to take a pic and show you but haven't had a chance with good lighting and being home.

  Australia gets the made in France products generally (an SA told me one of the USA powders was released here and occasionally this kind of thing has happened).

  The lipsticks I have this issue with are Made in France. Luckily it hasn't caused any to break or anything, which has happened to me with some MAC lippies with a softer texture. If it damages the lipstick too much I'll be taking it back to the Counter.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 20, 2015)

i think most of the stuff here is made in usa


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 25, 2015)

I just read Lisa Eldridge's latest news letter, and she talks about the new Lancôme Hypnôse Volume-à-porter Mascara:

_I've had a lot of compliments about my lashes recently - which I can only put down to this mascara. It's my new, everyday favourite because I love the way it separates every single lash. Its a good one if you like your lashes to look volumised but, at the same time, really individual and not overloaded with product. It pays off quickly so I like using it when I'm in a rush in the morning. I first tried it when I shot the ad campaign with beautiful Alma Jodorowsky - I used it with a black and white liner together and it turned out to be one of my all-time favourite Lancôme campaigns (I've filmed a tutorial of the look that you can watch here)._
_Although it’s not waterproof, it’s very resistant, and I actually find it a little tricky to remove - you definitely need a 'bio-phase' oil remover to get it all off. The only bad news is that it's only launching in certain countries in Europe as well as  Australia, South Africa and Russia - as far as I know it won’t be making its way to the USA, South America or Asia._

  So... bad news for us in the States. I'm still going to try to get my hands on it, though.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 25, 2015)

I HATE when they launch a product only in certain countries UGHHHH 

  i am also excited about the new brow product


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm interested in the Blush Subtle Duo seen on saks site.  Also the new hypnoses dazzling shades.  I see 2 shades on saks but 3 on Neiman Marcus.  I'd like to check them out.  I went to Saks over the weekend but forgot to check.  

  Anyone know the price of the AudaCity palette coming out? Edit - I found that Chic Profile says $68.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 6, 2015)

Has anyone tried the eyeshadow sticks? I think they are new, or at least I haven't seen them before.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 6, 2015)

Placed an order for Lancôme Volume a porter mascara and Belle de Teint in 02 Belle d'abricot - looking forward to getting them it's been a while since I've used much Lancôme but I feel like the brand is starting to pick up again


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Placed an order for Lancôme Volume a porter mascara and Belle de Teint in 02 Belle d'abricot - looking forward to getting them it's been a while since I've used much Lancôme but I feel like the brand is starting to pick up again


  Ahhhhhh! Lemme know how you like the mascara! It's not available in the US, and I want to know if it's A- better than Hypnose Drama (if you've ever used that to compare), and B- Worth me having shipped over from the UK/somewhere else in Europe. xoxo


----------



## Anneri (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a sample of the new mascara and I like it a lot. I don't usually like plastic brushes. I can't say if it's better than Hypnose Drama, but I like it more than Chanel Le Volume that never did anything spectacular for me. Volume a porter is a lot like Lisa Eldridge describes it - it's not 'wham in your face' volume but every single lash seems seperated and still soft.  I CAN say that the mascara is around 30€ around here and shipping to the US would be another 5, and I honestly don't know if the mascara is worth that! HPH?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I CAN say that the mascara is around 30€ around here and shipping to the US would be another 5, and I honestly don't know if the mascara is worth that! HPH?


  Yeah... I'm not sure if it's worth the effort. Hypnose Drama is pretty much HG for me, so I'm not sure it's worth cheating on it with its Sassy European Cousin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for the info! I appreciate it!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome! If you ever need a CP, shoot me a PM!


----------



## Howards End (Aug 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yeah... I'm not sure if it's worth the effort. Hypnose Drama is pretty much HG for me, so I'm not sure it's worth cheating on it with its Sassy European Cousin.


 ITA I will probably Google around for reviews and then decide if it's eBay worthy lol.  Or get Upward Lash and call it a day lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 6, 2015)

Lancome is having a friends and family sale on it's site and Nordies is price matching *some *of the products. 20% off.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 6, 2015)

I love their elite rewards. Just redeemed my points today for La base pro pore eraser, Cils booster and Belle de teint powder.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 8, 2015)

I am sorry if this has been asked and answered! I tried reading through last few pages but couldnt find any info. Is the Audacity palette going to be Perm or LE! My macys counter had the palette today! I didnt pick it up but it looked really pretty! It was about $68 dollars i think!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked and answered! I tried reading through last few pages but couldnt find any info. Is the Audacity palette going to be Perm or LE! My macys counter had the palette today! I didnt pick it up but it looked really pretty! It was about $68 dollars i think!


Ooh! You saw it at the counter!  I just assumed it was limited but I don't remember reading it.

  BTW I meant to post the Nordstrom added the Jason Wu palette to the 20% off items.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 11, 2015)

Neiman Marcus had the fall collection in.  I quickly tested a few products.  The Blush duos were cream and powder.  I knew this but I thought the blush was cream and the highlighter powder.  It was the opposite though.  Powder blush with a cream highlighter.  They were pretty but I don't think they are must haves. At least for me.  They swatched a bit chalky on my NC43/44 skin tone but I know blushes like this sometime look fine used on cheeks with a brush as opposed to swiped on the hand with a cotton pad.  The plum one seemed more pigmented to me.  I tried the hypnose dazzling shadows which I had already ordered sight unseen.  The $5 off enticed me.  The bronze and gold are pretty standard.  I don't need them but it is hard for me to resist colors like this.  Unless they wear bad, I will keep them but the standout to me was a reddish brown one.  The formula of these is a gel like texture.  Kind of like the illusion d'ombres but maybe more swishy.  It may be closer in texture to the Mac Electric Cool shadows.  The eyeshadow palette (quint) one barely showed up on me when applied on the hand with a q-tip.  I wasn't really interested in it anyway.  I saw the burgundy mascara and I'm curious about it.  Also, I think I will go back for the Reddish brown eyeliner, I think it was called Chocolate Chaud.  There was also a plum eyeliner and 2 brown ones.  One of the browns was permanent.  The SA made a point of telling me the plum was sold out and she only had one of the reddish brown one.  In fact, it seemed like every counter I went to in NM, one of the SAs said, "I only have one left."  I made point of telling all of them that today was my "Looking Day."  I did ask the SA about the Audacity palette and she said they were getting it but she didn't know when.  I just asked for you guys and I had a order and pickup waiting for me.

  I went to Macy's to get my Online order and Pickup for the Audacity palette.  Love this service.  I can get points and I don't have to wait for delivery.  Anyway, Macy's had it on display.  I did not swatch it but I thought that in person, it looked like a combination of the 2 YSL ten color palettes that I already have. Also the pans looked about the same size.  They looked larger online.  I haven't opened mine yet as it is late and it has plastic on it.  Love that!  Love knowing no one else has touched it.

  Oh I forgot to mention the lipsticks!  In NM I picked up the lighter color and a customer gasped and said, "That one has no color.  I can't believe it."  She was right.  It looked clear on my hand.  The darker one had a little bit of color but it is a pass for me.

  So that is a little bit of Lancome Love for today.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Neiman Marcus had the fall collection in.  I quickly tested a few products.  The Blush duos were cream and powder.  I knew this but I thought the blush was cream and the highlighter powder.  It was the opposite though.  Powder blush with a cream highlighter.  They were pretty but I don't think they are must haves. At least for me.  They swatched a bit chalky on my NC43/44 skin tone but I know blushes like this sometime look fine used on cheeks with a brush as opposed to swiped on the hand with a cotton pad.  The plum one seemed more pigmented to me.  I tried the hypnose dazzling shadows which I had already ordered sight unseen.  The $5 off enticed me.  The bronze and gold are pretty standard.  I don't need them but it is hard for me to resist colors like this.  Unless they wear bad, I will keep them but the standout to me was a reddish brown one.  The formula of these is a gel like texture.  Kind of like the illusion d'ombres but maybe more swishy.  It may be closer in texture to the Mac Electric Cool shadows.  The eyeshadow palette (quint) one barely showed up on me when applied on the hand with a q-tip.  I wasn't really interested in it anyway.  I saw the burgundy mascara and I'm curious about it.  Also, I think I will go back for the Reddish brown eyeliner, I think it was called Chocolate Chaud.  There was also a plum eyeliner and 2 brown ones.  One of the browns was permanent.  The SA made a point of telling me the plum was sold out and she only had one of the reddish brown one.  In fact, it seemed like every counter I went to in NM, one of the SAs said, "I only have one left."  I made point of telling all of them that today was my "Looking Day."  I did ask the SA about the Audacity palette and she said they were getting it but she didn't know when.  I just asked for you guys and I had a order and pickup waiting for me.  I went to Macy's to get my Online order and Pickup for the Audacity palette.  Love this service.  I can get points and I don't have to wait for delivery.  Anyway, Macy's had it on display.  I did not swatch it but I thought that in person, it looked like a combination of the 2 YSL ten color palettes that I already have. Also the pans looked about the same size.  They looked larger online.  I haven't opened mine yet as it is late and it has plastic on it.  Love that!  Love knowing no one else has touched it.  Oh I forgot to mention the lipsticks!  In NM I picked up the lighter color and a customer gasped and said, "That one has no color.  I can't believe it."  She was right.  It looked clear on my hand.  The darker one had a little bit of color but it is a pass for me.  So that is a little bit of Lancome Love for today.


 Thank you for the overview!! I think I am interested in only the palette for now!! Would love to hear your thoughts once you get around to using it!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you for the overview!! I think I am interested in only the palette for now!! Would love to hear your thoughts once you get around to using it!!


I hope I love it.  I don't really have experience with Lancome palettes.  I have a few of those 24 hour type pot shadows.  I do have quite a few of the colored liquid liners.  I really like those.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, ladies! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Auda[city] palette! I'm planning on picking it up tomorrow unless it gets bad reviews from you all, lol.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 21, 2015)

Has anyone tried this? http://www.harrods.com/product/oud-bouquet-edp-75ml/lancome/000000000004357728 It sounds amazing and the bottle is gorgeous! 

  Btw, I'm loving La Nuit Tresor, even in the heat!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 2, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/anthony-vaccarello-blue-mania-lancome-palette/


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/anthony-vaccarello-blue-mania-lancome-palette/


  Ooooh! Thanks for sharing! I googled up the other two Anthony Vaccarello palettes and found images here: http://www.fashionisers.com/perfumes-makeup/anthony-vaccarello-lancome-fall-2015-makeup/

  ETA- I'm all about Green Fever!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 3, 2015)

I saw the holiday collection today.  I really liked it.  I will pick up a few things eventually.  I liked the palette but didn't swatch it. Purples and golds.  They had 3 more of the Hypnose Dazzling shadows that I like, an antique gold, yellow gold and a reddish purple.  They had 3 Artliners in a burgundy color, an antiqued gold and one other color but the SA couldn't find it.  They also had a sparkling Hypnose mascara top coat in a sparkly gold color.  The 2 lipsticks that I saw looked dark and I didn't swatch them. There are 3 nail polish slots but I only saw a glittery gold. The other slots were empty.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 4, 2015)

If anyone wanted one of the Anthony Vaccarello eye palettes, Net-a-Porter has them available now.


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 13, 2015)

Has anyone tried the cream eyeshadows from Lancôme ? I am interested in the burgundy one in the photo and I'd love to know if there is difference in formula compared to IDO from Chanel!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2015)

Look at the long post above from icedcaramellatte


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 14, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Has anyone tried the cream eyeshadows from Lancôme ? I am interested in the burgundy one in the photo and I'd love to know if there is difference in formula compared to IDO from Chanel!


  I have one, the texture is very similar to the IDOs. I think I've only worn it once or twice (dark shimmery green) but I don't remember having any problems.
  I like two of the NPs and I want to see the powder, I have the one from last year and it's very pretty.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw the holiday collection today.  I really liked it.  I will pick up a few things eventually.  I liked the palette but didn't swatch it. Purples and golds.  They had 3 more of the Hypnose Dazzling shadows that I like, an antique gold, yellow gold and a reddish purple.  They had 3 Artliners in a burgundy color, an antiqued gold and one other color but the SA couldn't find it.  *They also had a sparkling Hypnose mascara top coat in a sparkly gold color.*  The 2 lipsticks that I saw looked dark and I didn't swatch them. There are 3 nail polish slots but I only saw a glittery gold. The other slots were empty.


 
  I spotted that online- has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 20, 2015)

http://www.bowsandcurtseys.com/2015/10/lancome-drama-liqui-pencil-longwear.html


----------



## MissTania (Oct 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.bowsandcurtseys.com/2015/10/lancome-drama-liqui-pencil-longwear.html


Thanks for posting this! I was wondering what was going on, as Chic Profile posted a while back that these were currently available. Making it a Sephora exclusive is a bit annoying!

  I ordered Pluie and Embrase - I also liked Baroque and Brulee.

  Lancome crayon eyeliners and lipliners have amazing lasting power, I really hope these don't irritate my sensitive eyes.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 20, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Thanks for posting this! I was wondering what was going on, as Chic Profile posted a while back that these were currently available. Making it a Sephora exclusive is a bit annoying!
> 
> I ordered Pluie and Embrase - I also liked Baroque and Brulee.
> 
> Lancome crayon eyeliners and lipliners have amazing lasting power, I really hope these don't irritate my sensitive eyes.


  I only have one of the retractable eyeliners and I like it but these look better! I hope they come to the UK. I'm interested in Paradis, Baroque, Pluie and Lame.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.bowsandcurtseys.com/2015/10/lancome-drama-liqui-pencil-longwear.html


  I have Embrase and I'm quite a fan!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 22, 2015)

I have Embrase and really like it.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 22, 2015)

Also, my Anthony Vaccarello x Lancome "Green Fever" palette came a week or so ago and it's BEAUTIFUL. If you like silver/green mixes, I'd highly recommend checking it out. Pigmentation is great and the colors really make my eyes pop!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 24, 2015)

My order didn't go through (as I buy from overseas my bank often does not authorise the transactions until I call them and confirm it isn't fraudulent) and I just realised now, all my other packages are ready to be forwarded and I don't want to wait for these to arrive...so I will wait until next time


----------



## MissTania (Oct 30, 2015)

Has anyone tried these yet?

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lancome-labsolurouge-definition-demi-matte-lipstick/4165578?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=6500

  I have Le Magenta and Le Rose Persian, I wore LRP out today for the first time and I love it. I prefer the formula to Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet, it's more opaque and not slippery, yet not drying.

  This is LRP, excuse the messy liner, (had bandaids on my fingers obstructing me!)





  I now want Le Fuschia and maybe Le Violet!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 1, 2015)

I got 455 Prune Reve yesterday and it's the closest NP to Malice I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately, I don't have Malice, so I can't compare them but from what I can remember and from looking at the swatches, I think they look veeery similar!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 1, 2015)

They had np shade that was dupe for malice 3 years ago.  I had to dig out the swatches but it is the prettiest lancome np


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)

Spring


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> They had np shade that was dupe for malice 3 years ago. I had to dig out the swatches but it is the prettiest lancome np


  I'm not very familiar with their NPs. This is my second one and I really like it. The brush is perfect and both of them are very opaque. The only downside for me is that they are only 6ml.


----------



## Haviggi (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Spring


 Do we have any idea of what exactly this  Rubik's make up cube is?


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Do we have any idea of what exactly this Rubik's make up cube is?








 The Bodyshop eyeshadow palettes look like this..


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Monsy said:
> 
> 
> > They had np shade that was dupe for malice 3 years ago. I had to dig out the swatches but it is the prettiest lancome np
> ...


  That's why I only buy them if they are half price or so.  They cost about the same as Chanel, but only have half the content.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 4, 2015)

They are 15$ while chanel is 27$  that is almost double the price  . yes there is less in lancome np without a doubt but quality is far far better than chanel. brush is wider and formulas are creamier more opaque and they do not chip in two seconds


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> . yes there is else in lancome np without a doubt but quality is far far better than chanel. brush is wider and formulas are creamier more opaque and they do not chip in two seconds


  I agree with the second part but the price difference in Europe is not so big. £4 in the UK.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I agree with the second part but the price difference in Europe is not so big. £4 in the UK.


  I get it!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Monsy said:
> 
> 
> > They are 15$ while chanel is 27$   that is almost double the price   . yes there is else in lancome np without a doubt but quality is far far better than chanel. brush is wider and formulas are creamier more opaque and they do not chip in two seconds
> ...


  Lancome is 20€, Chanel 20-22€.  I bought a few Lancome ones at 50% off, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Nov 4, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I bought a few Lancome ones at 50% off, but haven't tried them yet.


  yes that is definitely different than here!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 4, 2015)

Does anyone know (or have personal experience) if the Dual Wear shades and the Tient Idole shades match up to one another? Thanks!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2015)

I can help you with that. Do yo know your shade in one of those?
  generally lancome foundation shades do not match really in different formulas


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I can help you with that. Do yo know your shade in one of those?
> generally lancome foundation shades do not match really in different formulas


  I'm 520W in the Teint Idole, but I'm also really close to 540W.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2015)

I can check tomorrow at work and let you know


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I can check tomorrow at work and let you know


  Thank you!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 5, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/lancome-spring-2016/
  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/lancome-les-jumeles-limited-edition/


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2015)

do you want to wear it on it's own as powder foundation or as a setting powder?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/lancome-spring-2016/
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/lancome-les-jumeles-limited-edition/


  I am liking the lip lovers


----------



## Shars (Nov 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/lancome-spring-2016/
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/lancome-les-jumeles-limited-edition/


  220 quid for two lipsticks????? I was all up for it until I saw that price lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> do you want to wear it on it's own as powder foundation or as a setting powder?


   Touch up powder.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Touch up powder.


  why don't you do translucence instead?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 5, 2015)

Well





Monsy said:


> why don't you do translucence instead?


   Because I need to add back color/product that has faded, not just blot.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Because I need to add back color/product that has faded, not just blot.


  got it! i was just curious


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> got it! i was just curious


  I might go with Cover FX (or maybe Becca) as I forgot that the Dual Finish has mineral oil (and it's high on the ingredient list) - It kind of freaks me out.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm 520W in the Teint Idole, but I'm also really close to 540W.








  L-r teint idole 520,540 and dual finish 520,, 540 and 550


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 7, 2015)

Monsy said:


> L-r teint idole 520,540 and dual finish 520,, 540 and 550


  Thank you Monsy!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 8, 2015)

I tried to look back through the thread, but didn't see anything.  Has anyone tried these?  Matte Lip Crayons

  http://www.beaumiroir.com/2015/10/frenchfriday-lancomes-new-matte-lip.html


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I tried to look back through the thread, but didn't see anything.  Has anyone tried these?  Matte Lip Crayons  http://www.beaumiroir.com/2015/10/frenchfriday-lancomes-new-matte-lip.html


 I love #350


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 10, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/nails/lancome-christmas-2015/


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love #350


  yeah, I think that's my favorite. It would be a pretty blush as well.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yeah, I think that's my favorite. It would be a pretty blush as well.


  That's because great minds think alike.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.beaumiroir.com/2015/10/frenchfriday-lancomes-new-matte-lip.html
> ...


It looks beautiful.  I might be bonkers, but I feel like there aren't any mid-tone shades.  They either seem like they will be very light/nothing or bold.


----------



## Tushik (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

How are their nail polishes?


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> How are their nail polishes?



I love the ones I have. Very opaque and dry quickly.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love the ones I have. Very opaque and dry quickly.


I'm sold!  Thank you!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2015)

I have at least 30 of them and love them. Wide brush, great formulas.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

That's good to know!  Thinking about grabbing                                                          475 NUIT ENCHANTE                                                     .


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> That's good to know!  Thinking about grabbing                                                          475 NUIT ENCHANTE                                                     .



This one is really beautiful, I'm waiting for the sales to buy it!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2016)

Spring collection launched on nordies. I only got that light blue nail polish.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 15, 2016)

I picked up a couple of new items today: Paris Please Color Design Lipstick (which is really close to my favorite Lancome lipstick of all time- Love It!) and Lip Lover 403 Rose Lilas (I have a crazy need to have literally all of the Lip Lovers ever released). Swatched and loved the blue eyeliner, but it's not practical for me.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2016)

I love lip lovers too!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I love lip lovers too!



I'm going to have to do some serious research, but as of last fall I had all of them ever released worldwide. I'm not a gloss person, but I adore this formula (and think it's far better than the similar Dior).

Rose Lilas is nice and cool, and nothing like any of the previously released shades. So that makes me happy!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 17, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I picked up a couple of new items today: Paris Please Color Design Lipstick (which is really close to my favorite Lancome lipstick of all time- Love It!) and Lip Lover 403 Rose Lilas (I have a crazy need to have literally all of the Lip Lovers ever released). Swatched and loved the blue eyeliner, but it's not practical for me.



I have my eye on both the colour design lipsticks, is Paris Please a lilac pink? We don't have the Colour Design range here so I have to buy from the US. Would you say it resembles any of MAC's pinks? Just trying to get an idea of it before I decide whether to order.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 17, 2016)

Saw the collection and they had 2 brown liners and told me they were new and limited edition. I liked Chocolate but it was hard to believe they went with the collection. I wanted to try the cubes but it was too hard to manipulate with shopping bags in my hands. Will try another time. Is Chocolat waterproof liner really limited edition?

oh and I got a mailer for  lancomeusa.com for a gwp but they don't have the spring collection up.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 17, 2016)

[h=3]Lancome Khol Hypnose Waterproof – €22.00
[/h]Shades:


No.10 Bleu Ciel Parisien

No.11 Brun Metropolitan

one is blue one is brown


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I picked up a couple of new items today: Paris Please Color Design Lipstick (which is really close to my favorite Lancome lipstick of all time- Love It!) and Lip Lover 403 Rose Lilas (I have a crazy need to have literally all of the Lip Lovers ever released). Swatched and loved the blue eyeliner, but it's not practical for me.



I almost ordered Paris Please. How does the shade look on your lips?


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 17, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I have my eye on both the colour design lipsticks, is Paris Please a lilac pink? We don't have the Colour Design range here so I have to buy from the US. Would you say it resembles any of MAC's pinks? Just trying to get an idea of it before I decide whether to order.



It's a lilac pink, but very cool-toned on my lips.  I'd wait for more swatches before ordering... I don't know of any MAC dupes, sorry! (I have a few MAC lipsticks but I'm not up to speed on most of the line). It's a bit brighter and cooler than Love It! if that helps (and Love It! is similar to MAC Angel/Snob).



elegant-one said:


> I almost ordered Paris Please. How does the shade look on your lips?



I was shocked at Paris Please on my lips. EO, this is right up your alley. It looked just a little cooler than Love It! but turned very cool lilac on my lips. I ended up not wearing it yesterday because I had such warm colors on my eyes that a lipstick that cool looked jarring. I suspect that you'll love it. I'm glad you were asking about it because I had the thought that it might be your color when I tried it on yesterday.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 17, 2016)

How are the Sugar Cubes?


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 17, 2016)

The cubes are they powder or a cream product?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 17, 2016)

here is the blue polish:


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> It's a lilac pink, but very cool-toned on my lips.  I'd wait for more swatches before ordering... I don't know of any MAC dupes, sorry! (I have a few MAC lipsticks but I'm not up to speed on most of the line). It's a bit brighter and cooler than Love It! if that helps (and Love It! is similar to MAC Angel/Snob).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Whoot! Yay for thinking about me...especially while applying lipstick   I was going to run over to our crappy little mall to check it out, but  they haven't received theirs yet. They never get anything until way  later than everyone else


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 17, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Whoot! Yay for thinking about me...especially while applying lipstick   I was going to run over to our crappy little mall to check it out, but  they haven't received theirs yet. They never get anything until way  later than everyone else





You do love your lilac-toned lipsticks (and all others)! I seem to vaguely remember a recent discussion about wanting more lilacs somewhere on this forum....

Lancome doesn't usually have sellout issues, so I wouldn't worry about not being first in line. I'm looking forward to playing with this with more appropriate eye colors.


----------



## Shars (Jan 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> here is the blue polish:
> 
> View attachment 51438



That is such a beautiful shade! I might have to order this one!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 17, 2016)

MissTania said:


> *I have my eye on both the colour design lipsticks*, is Paris Please a lilac pink? We don't have the Colour Design range here so I have to buy from the US. Would you say it resembles any of MAC's pinks? Just trying to get an idea of it before I decide whether to order.



Same here! I haven't bought Lancome makeup or skincare in a while, but I have become interested again in the line since Lisa Eldridge came on board.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Saw the collection and they had 2 brown liners and told me they were new and limited edition. I liked Chocolate but it was hard to believe they went with the collection. I wanted to try the cubes but it was too hard to manipulate with shopping bags in my hands. Will try another time. Is Chocolat waterproof liner really limited edition?
> 
> oh and I got a mailer for  lancomeusa.com for a gwp but they don't have the spring collection up.




Was it possibly the Crayon Kohl from Spring 2015 in No.12 Chocolat Chaud (Hot Chocolate)? 

http://chicprofile.com/lancome-parisian-fall-2015-collection


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> It's a lilac pink, but very cool-toned on my lips.  I'd wait for more swatches before ordering... I don't know of any MAC dupes, sorry! (I have a few MAC lipsticks but I'm not up to speed on most of the line). It's a bit brighter and cooler than Love It! if that helps (and Love It! is similar to MAC Angel/Snob).
> 
> 
> Thank you, that info was very helpful.  I'm just waiting for the MAC Flamingo Park collection to launch before I  start hauling. I think it will be a safe choice for me! Did you check out Seal the Deal from the Matte to Measure collection? There were 5 new CD lipsticks released, I got Racy, Seal the Deal and Out with a Bang.
> ...


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> here is the blue polish:
> 
> View attachment 51438




Thanks for sharing, it's lovely!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> Same here! I haven't bought Lancome makeup or skincare in a while, but I have become interested again in the line since Lisa Eldridge came on board.



I've been buying more since the Matte to Measure lip collection- the Rouge Definition lipsticks are amazing!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> *Lancome Khol Hypnose Waterproof – €22.00
> *
> 
> Shades:
> ...



Thank you!  I figured there was something wrong with that display.  There was a lighter brown pencil so maybe it was Brun Metropolitan.



MissTania said:


> Was it possibly the Crayon Kohl from Spring 2015 in No.12 Chocolat Chaud (Hot Chocolate)?
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/lancome-parisian-fall-2015-collection



No.  I think I might have Chocolat Chaud.  I did see a Chocolat on Lancome's website so it must be an old color.  I like the intensity of it so I will probably get it an some point.  Thanks.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 18, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I've been buying more since the Matte to Measure lip collection- the Rouge Definition lipsticks are amazing!!



So happy to hear that! I have a little (or not so little) Lancome wish list being formed to make up for lost time!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2016)

Lately I have been loving new visionnaire day rich cream and visionnaire night gel in oil
new brow stuff in the pots (like anastasia browdip)
Grandiose mascara layered on top of some other one (hypnose, definicils or hypnose drama) for insane volume
Cils booster I can't live without as well as bifacil 
Teint miracle the most incredible glowy foundation for dry skin
Even though I do not personally use them but I do believe they have the best lip liners on the market


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2016)

oh and their blushes are so underrated. variety of colors and finishes and lately they added so many colors that are unique and WOC friendly


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Lately I have been loving new visionnaire day rich cream and visionnaire night gel in oil
> new brow stuff in the pots (like anastasia browdip)
> Grandiose mascara layered on top of some other one (hypnose, definicils or hypnose drama) for insane volume
> Cils booster I can't live without as well as bifacil
> ...



I definitely agree with this! I used Lancome's "Bronzelle" for many years - love the smooth texture of these lip liners. And, they have very wearable shades.

The first high-end lipstick my mom ever bought me was a Lancome lipstick in a toasted almond shade from Macy's (Jordan Marsh back then). That started my makeup obsession!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 20, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thank you!  I figured there was something wrong with that display.  There was a lighter brown pencil so maybe it was Brun Metropolitan.
> 
> No.  I think I might have Chocolat Chaud.  I did see a Chocolat on Lancome's website so it must be an old color.  I like the intensity of it so I will probably get it an some point.  Thanks.



NP!



bunnypoet said:


> So happy to hear that! I have a little (or not so little) Lancome wish list being formed to make up for lost time!



That's great, I cannot recommend the Rouge Definitions enough! The colour range varies between retailers though, Lancome itself has less than Nordies and Saks!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 20, 2016)

http://chicprofile.com/lancome-juicy-shaker-spring-2016

This new lip product looks really fun and unique!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2016)

excited to try it


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

And that packaging is so adorable!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 20, 2016)

MissTania said:


> NP!
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, I cannot recommend the Rouge Definitions enough! *The colour range varies between retailers though, Lancome itself has less than Nordies and Saks!*



That's good to know! I will check them out! I want the cheek colors from the Spring 2016 line as well as both lipsticks. And, I'm curious about the shimmer cubes even though they remind me of The Body Shop's.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 20, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I've been buying more since the Matte to Measure lip collection- the Rouge Definition lipsticks are amazing!!



Are there any particular shades that you recommend? TIA!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 20, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Lately I have been loving new visionnaire day rich cream and visionnaire night gel in oil
> new brow stuff in the pots (like anastasia browdip)
> Grandiose mascara layered on top of some other one (hypnose, definicils or hypnose drama) for insane volume
> Cils booster I can't live without as well as bifacil
> ...



What shade is the equivalent of MAC NC15 in this formulation? Thanks!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2016)

Buff 2w


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 20, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Buff 2w



Thank you!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2016)

I wear mac nc15 and teint miracle buff 2w. spot on match. also i can get away with buff 6w if i can a bit of the tan or if i blend it down to my neck


----------



## MissTania (Jan 22, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> That's good to know! I will check them out! I want the cheek colors from the Spring 2016 line as well as both lipsticks. And, I'm curious about the shimmer cubes even though they remind me of The Body Shop's.



The whole Spring collection looks amazing, those cubes are intriguing and just so fun looking. I wish Lancome would connect the dots and target some major bloggers and provide products to them for reviews, it's hard buying with no swatches/reviews.



bunnypoet said:


> Are there any particular shades that you recommend? TIA!



I love 376 La Rose Persan, I wear it with a fuchsia lip liner (lined only not filled) which deepens it and makes it a stunning vivid pink, it's similar to Chanel L'Ecletante Rouge Allure Velvet!

I also love Le Violet, Le Magenta and Le Fuchsia  (leans more red than fuchsia on me). I have a few more ( Below the pic the ones I have are in bold) but I haven't worn them out yet but I am happy with them from trying them on at home. Bois de Rose is a little out of my comfort zone, quite neutral but I think on darker skin tones it would have more pink in it and be more vibrant. I'm around NC15 with light-ish pigmented lips. I have Le Prune on my radar atm!

I'm fixated on L'Incarnat but I have not seen it at a US online retailer yet, I have seen it on Lancome Canada and a friend of mine will help me get it if needed.

Here are some links and swatches:

http://beatfacefridayy.com/2015/12/...e-lip-crayon-swatches-lancome-holiday-makeup/

http://www.girlmetblush.com/girl-met-blush-blog/review-lancome-labsolu-definition-lipsticks



Swatches from Left to Right: *187 Le Tangerine*, 184 Le Vermillion, 195 Le  Carmin, 290 Le Grenat, *197 Le Garance, 384 Le Fuchsia*, 285 Le Sepia,  280 *Bois de Rose*, 079 L'incarnat, *376 Le Rose Persan, 388 Le Magenta,  385 Le Violet*, 393 Le Prune, 294 Le Pourpre


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 22, 2016)

MissTania said:


> The whole Spring collection looks amazing, those cubes are intriguing and just so fun looking. I wish Lancome would connect the dots and target some major bloggers and provide products to them for reviews, it's hard buying with no swatches/reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you SO much for these in-depth recs and reviews! You rock! These links and pics are so helpful.  I love the GWP that Lancome's website has right now, so I am probably going to pick up a couple of items. L'Incarnat is my fave shade - my fingers are crossed that this color makes it across the border/pond. I also love *385 Le Violet, 393 Le Prune, and 294 Le Pourpre*. I have the light blue nail polish from Spring 2016 in my cart along with the Beige Romance nail polish and the Lip Lover in Bridal Rose from Spring 2016. Might get the 2 Spring lipsticks in a separate order. I haven't been able to find any swatches of the cubes yet; just pics of the cubes themselves.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2016)

Lancome always has the best gwp


----------



## MissTania (Jan 23, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> Thank you SO much for these in-depth recs and reviews! You rock! These links and pics are so helpful.  I love the GWP that Lancome's website has right now, so I am probably going to pick up a couple of items. L'Incarnat is my fave shade - my fingers are crossed that this color makes it across the border/pond. I also love *385 Le Violet, 393 Le Prune, and 294 Le Pourpre*. I have the light blue nail polish from Spring 2016 in my cart along with the Beige Romance nail polish and the Lip Lover in Bridal Rose from Spring 2016. Might get the 2 Spring lipsticks in a separate order. I haven't been able to find any swatches of the cubes yet; just pics of the cubes themselves.



You're most welcome! That GWP looks amazing, they are so generous with deluxe sized samples! Saks has a GWP too but it is smaller. Ebates is very helpful with the Lancome USA site's various GWP offers, so if you do separate orders you might be able to get several different GWP's. I did some orders a few months ago and I got so many samples it was great.

Nice picks, I am sure you will love whichever ones you get, they're amazing and long wearing. I really hope L'incarnat makes it's way to more retailers, I can see this range has started popping up on strawberrynet so I am unsure if I should sit it out a bit longer or try to get it from Canada. 

Look forward to hearing what u get! I would get the cubes but my eyes are sensitive. I ordered Paris Please but I use a US address so it will take a while to get it to me in Australia.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 23, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Lancome always has the best gwp





MissTania said:


> You're most welcome! That GWP looks amazing, they are so generous with deluxe sized samples! Saks has a GWP too but it is smaller. Ebates is very helpful with the Lancome USA site's various GWP offers, so if you do separate orders you might be able to get several different GWP's. I did some orders a few months ago and I got so many samples it was great.
> 
> Nice picks, I am sure you will love whichever ones you get, they're amazing and long wearing. I really hope L'incarnat makes it's way to more retailers, I can see this range has started popping up on strawberrynet so I am unsure if I should sit it out a bit longer or try to get it from Canada.
> 
> Look forward to hearing what u get! I would get the cubes but my eyes are sensitive. I ordered Paris Please but I use a US address so it will take a while to get it to me in Australia.



There are several sites/department stores offering Lancome GWPs right now, but the LancomeUSA.com is the most generous one, especially if you make a $95 purchase. I really like Renergie Lift products (though I do not use them on a regular basis), and I am curious to try the Visionaire line along with Absolue, which are options for the GWP. My makeup obsession has come full circle! I started my high-end makeup love many years ago with the toasted almond lipstick and one of the rosey-brown blushes. My two favorite nail polish brushes currently are the YSL and the Lancome ones. I prefer them to the Chanel polishes which used to be my favorite, but they were not long-lasting on me. Plus, the Chanel brush is a bit bulky, especially on my nail shape and size.

I'll let you know how I like my goodies! I can't wait for you, MissTania, to receive Paris Please!

Oh, and I added Lilac Shimmer blush to my cart. I saw some beautiful looks with this unique color online.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 26, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> There are several sites/department stores offering Lancome GWPs right now, but the LancomeUSA.com is the most generous one, especially if you make a $95 purchase. I really like Renergie Lift products (though I do not use them on a regular basis), and I am curious to try the Visionaire line along with Absolue, which are options for the GWP. My makeup obsession has come full circle! I started my high-end makeup love many years ago with the toasted almond lipstick and one of the rosey-brown blushes. My two favorite nail polish brushes currently are the YSL and the Lancome ones. I prefer them to the Chanel polishes which used to be my favorite, but they were not long-lasting on me. Plus, the Chanel brush is a bit bulky, especially on my nail shape and size.
> 
> I'll let you know how I like my goodies! I can't wait for you, MissTania, to receive Paris Please!
> 
> Oh, and I added Lilac Shimmer blush to my cart. I saw some beautiful looks with this unique color online.



The Lancome GWP is amazing, I placed a qualifying order and got the Spring 2016 polishes in blue and pink, Bienfait Aqua Vital Lotion (which is my favourite moisturiser without SPF) and a juicy tube in Magic Spell. Instead of re-touching my lipsticks (if they are matte/liquid matte), I prefer to pop a juicy tube on top later in the day. 

I only have one YSL polish amazingly, but I agree Lancome has a nice brush. I love Chanel's colours but agree the lasting power is lacking. Dior is currently my favourite high end NP, love the brush and formula/shades.

I shall report back on Paris Please as soon as I get it! 

I looked up the lilac shimmer blush, and it looks lovely. I got Aplum as a sample and it's also a lovely lilac shade.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

Love magic spell!

I am so annoyed that only part of the spring collection launched in the usa. For example lip lover i want didn't show up here instead they put "bridal lip lover" as a part of spring collection. SO STUPID


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 26, 2016)

MissTania said:


> The Lancome GWP is amazing, I placed a qualifying order and got the Spring 2016 polishes in blue and pink, Bienfait Aqua Vital Lotion (which is my favourite moisturiser without SPF) and a juicy tube in Magic Spell. Instead of re-touching my lipsticks (if they are matte/liquid matte), I prefer to pop a juicy tube on top later in the day.
> 
> I only have one YSL polish amazingly, but I agree Lancome has a nice brush. I love Chanel's colours but agree the lasting power is lacking. Dior is currently my favourite high end NP, love the brush and formula/shades.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you made a great online haul!  The GWP was way, way too tempting to resist. I hope you love everything you ordered! I love Chanel colors, but having them chip so quickly made me give the polishes away to my Mom. She scored big time! Lol. I don't think I've every tried Dior nail polishes, just a base and/or top coat years ago. I'll have to check them out!



Monsy said:


> Love magic spell!
> 
> I am so annoyed that only part of the spring collection launched in the usa. For example lip lover i want didn't show up here instead they put "bridal lip lover" as a part of spring collection. SO STUPID



No wonder I couldn't find Lip Lover shades that I saw on IG and some beauty blogs! That is frustrating!

Monsy, what color do recommend in the new Lancome foundation stick that is equivalent to MAC NC15? Is the 110 too cool? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2016)

I haven't tried the sticks but if they are similar to Teint idole liquid shades all the lighter ones are VERY pink . I couldn't find a shade for myself and I tried every single one all the way up to 230 I think. 
Only teint miracle range has lighter shades that are yellow or very nicely neutral. All the rest from lancome (teint visionnaire, teint idole, renergie...) are pink as hell (lighter ones)


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 27, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I haven't tried the sticks but if they are similar to Teint idole liquid shades all the lighter ones are VERY pink . I couldn't find a shade for myself and I tried every single one all the way up to 230 I think.
> Only teint miracle range has lighter shades that are yellow or very nicely neutral. All the rest from lancome (teint visionnaire, teint idole, renergie...) are pink as hell (lighter ones)



Thanks for the heads up! I can pull off foundations with a bit of pink undertones, but too much pink makes me look like a hot mess. I'll skip the stick for now and concentrate on the moisturizing Teint Miracle as my skin has become drier due to the colder weather and hormonal issues.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 27, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Love magic spell!
> 
> I am so annoyed that only part of the spring collection launched in the usa. For example lip lover i want didn't show up here instead they put "bridal lip lover" as a part of spring collection. SO STUPID



I have the same issue, I wanted the Spring Rouge In Love pink lipstick to match the nail polish I got, but not available!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 27, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> Sounds like you made a great online haul!  The GWP was way, way too tempting to resist. I hope you love everything you ordered! I love Chanel colors, but having them chip so quickly made me give the polishes away to my Mom. She scored big time! Lol. I don't think I've every tried Dior nail polishes, just a base and/or top coat years ago. I'll have to check them out!
> 
> Thank you! Dior are great, they have an incredible formula and the application is very quick and easy for me. Your Mom must be thrilled, glad to hear someone is going to enjoy them. The shades from Chanel are amazing, but agreed- chipping is a major problem!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 27, 2016)

Lancome USA has 15% off orders $49 plus- code FLASH. Today only!


----------



## KateH22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Monsy said:


> here is the blue polish:
> 
> View attachment 51438



It's very pretty.  How many coats did you have to apply?  I've never had a Lancôme polish, how are they to apply?  Thank you.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2016)

2 coats. They are very easy to apply. Most of them have great formula.


----------



## KateH22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> 2 coats. They are very easy to apply. Most of them have great formula.



That's great.  Thank you.  I'm going to get this one when this collection launches in stores here.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2016)

I hope you like it!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 29, 2016)

I basically just finished buying the collection. I adore the blue polish (and also picked up the peach one- haven't tried), nabbed the palette with blue in it, the blue liner, coral blush, Lip Lover bridal and Paris Please lipstick. 

I've _never_ done that with Lancome before.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 29, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I basically just finished buying the collection. I adore the blue polish (and also picked up the peach one- haven't tried), nabbed the palette with blue in it, the blue liner, coral blush, Lip Lover bridal and Paris Please lipstick.
> 
> I've _never_ done that with Lancome before.



Awesome Lancome haul! I hear you! I bought Paris Please, the blue np, the blue e/l, and the Bridal Lip Lover too. I came out of 'Lancome' hibernation for this collection. The Easter egg colors just bring a huge smile to my face.


----------



## KateH22 (Jan 30, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I basically just finished buying the collection. I adore the blue polish (and also picked up the peach one- haven't tried), nabbed the palette with blue in it, the blue liner, coral blush, Lip Lover bridal and Paris Please lipstick.
> 
> I've _never_ done that with Lancome before.



Would you be able please , to swatch the blue liner and the palette with blue in it?  I'm really tempted by these but at the moment they are only available online here.

 May I also ask where the liner is made?
i only ever bought a Lanôme liner once and it was made in, I think, Czech Republic (if I remember correctly) and it was very poor quality.

thank you.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 30, 2016)

Lancome eyeliners are great. Especially the stylo ones they are super creamy go on easily and are waterproof. maybe you just got a dud?
and there is a bunch of companies who probably make at the same factory in czech republic


----------



## KateH22 (Jan 30, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Lancome eyeliners are great. Especially the stylo ones they are super creamy go on easily and are waterproof. maybe you just got a dud?
> and there is a bunch of companies who probably make at the same factory in czech republic



yes, I guess it's possible I got a dud.  I'm glad to hear that their stylo liners are good as I really like the shade of the spring one from the very little that I've seen on line.  Thanks.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 11, 2016)

I received the blue and pink nail polishes, and just applied the blue, it is really gorgeous!

Paris Please and Hello Happiness lipstick should be delivered in about a week. 

Tarababyz swatched some items including Paris Please in this video and I am so glad I ordered it!

She talks about Lancome about 8 mins 6 secs in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9JoSYjwWe0

I found another video with some info/swatches from this gorgeous Lithuanian blogger who is affiliated with Lancome (she mentions meetings with them):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4hbIgSXE_Y


----------



## MissTania (Feb 11, 2016)

KateH22 said:


> yes, I guess it's possible I got a dud.  I'm glad to hear that their stylo liners are good as I really like the shade of the spring one from the very little that I've seen on line.  Thanks.



The Lithuanian blogger discusses the blue liner


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 12, 2016)

Saw the new art liners today. I liked quite a few and was going to buy some but the line was just too long. Maybe next week. Here's some swatches. The amethyst and one of the greens said limited edition.


----------



## Shars (Feb 12, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Saw the new art liners today. I liked quite a few and was going to buy some but the line was just too long. Maybe next week. Here's some swatches. The amethyst and one of the greens said limited edition.
> View attachment 52177
> View attachment 52178



Those two greens at the end and the purple are divine!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 12, 2016)

are you talking about liquid artliners? 24h something?


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 13, 2016)

MissTania said:


> The Lithuanian blogger discusses the blue liner



I like the blue liner, but I can't pull swatches right now for medical reasons.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 17, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I like the blue liner, but I can't pull swatches right now for medical reasons.



I have sensitive eyes so I am skipping it, although it looks lovely! Hope all is well soon for you!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 17, 2016)

Lancome Hello Happiness (L) and Paris Please (R)






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Paris Please



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello Happiness

Both have good pigmentation and swatch with a nice sheen and feel smooth. Haven't tried them on my lips just yet!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> are you talking about liquid artliners? 24h something?



I think so.  I wish I took a pic of the display.  I can't remember which green was limited edition.



MissTania said:


> Lancome Hello Happiness (L) and Paris Please (R)
> 
> View attachment 52314
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsy (Feb 17, 2016)

If they are super thin and not like wider chubbier on the bottom and with the long thin handle DO NOT BUY them. they are horrible. no pigmentation watery thin they peel off.
last year i think they re did them and came out with 24h line (while still keeping the old ones in the basic colors). i had 4 of the new ones and they all ended up in the trash.
i still use old version in black and will never go without it


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Lancome Hello Happiness (L) and Paris Please (R)
> 
> View attachment 52314
> 
> ...



Oh those are both so pretty! They look really gorgeous against your complexion as well!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 17, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Lancome Hello Happiness (L) and Paris Please (R)
> 
> View attachment 52314
> 
> ...



Both are gorgeous on your skin tone! Wow!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> If they are super thin and not like wider chubbier on the bottom and with the long thin handle DO NOT BUY them. they are horrible. no pigmentation watery thin they peel off.
> last year i think they re did them and came out with 24h line (while still keeping the old ones in the basic colors). i had 4 of the new ones and they all ended up in the trash.
> i still use old version in black and will never go without it



I took another look at the display.  It does not say 24 hour anywhere and it packaging is like the regular black one with a wider top.  I'm pretty sure Jade is the limited edition color now.  I took a look at the display in Ulta and they didn't even have a slot for Jade.  They did in Macy's, Nordies and the other stores I visited yesterday.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 18, 2016)

ulta never gets seasonal collections


----------



## MissTania (Feb 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I really like both of these.





Shars said:


> Oh those are both so pretty! They look really gorgeous against your complexion as well!



Thank you ladies! They're such pretty colours!



lipstickaddict said:


> Both are gorgeous on your skin tone! Wow!



Thank you my lipstick twin

They are definitely worth checking out, I hope you can find them on your vaykay. Not earth shattering shades, but super pretty. I haven't worn them out yet because I am in paradise with so many other lippies lol (I might have to wear them around the house for a warm up lol).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 19, 2016)

Monsy said:


> ulta never gets seasonal collections



Good to know.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2016)

MissTania said:


> http://chicprofile.com/lancome-juicy-shaker-spring-2016
> This new lip product looks really fun and unique!





*
^^^^^^Oooooh! New lippie lust! These look super fun!  the packaging! And I am intrigued with the formulation & application. Specifically because most lipstick formulas "tear up/trash" my lips after a single wear. It never fails I end up with chapped lips.   **So I have been a lip balm & liner wearing girl with the occasional lipgloss topper. *


----------



## Monsy (Feb 21, 2016)

you can try lancome lip lover lipglosses they are great for dry lips (And that comes from me the person with the dryest lips in the world)


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> you can try lancome lip lover lipglosses they are great for dry lips (And that comes from me the person with the dryest lips in the world)


*
Thank you Monsy!   ~ As a fan of all your posts elsewhere, I trust your feedback & recommendations! Yeah the dry lip thing especially in winter is a pain in the a$$! *


----------



## Monsy (Feb 21, 2016)

Brutal midwest  climate doesn't help either


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Brutal midwest  climate doesn't help either


*
I know right!?! But I think we've had it a tad easier here in Michigan than you in Chi Town! No where near as severe as the past couple years. 

I was just reading you blog post on the Givenchy lippies  The packaging is lovely! I know the quality of the product inside is most important. But to me if the packaging of a product is unique, pretty & stylish it makes it all the more special. For ex. The new Chanel Stylos sound great but the packaging is dry & kind of boring.
*


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 25, 2016)

MissTania said:


> The Lithuanian blogger discusses the blue liner



Thank you for the link. I note she does say it is difficult to draw a line and for the colour to show.  I think that the stylos in Europe differ from the stylos available in the US.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 25, 2016)

Blue Liner:







And for those interested in Paris Please:









And the palette:




Look at the watermarks to know where to find full reviews. I know there's been a lot of discussion of these without photos.


----------



## chelseaoliviaxo (Feb 27, 2016)

I finally decided to buy the Hypnose Star mascara after being on the fence forever and oh my gosh, it's SO good. Makes my lashes super long with nice separation.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 28, 2016)

chelseaoliviaxo said:


> I finally decided to buy the Hypnose Star mascara after being on the fence forever and oh my gosh, it's SO good. Makes my lashes super long with nice separation.



I think I've tried all the other Hypnose versions except for Star. Adding it to my list, thanks!


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I think I've tried all the other Hypnose versions except for Star. Adding it to my list, thanks!



I've only tried Star and Drama and Star is my favourite of the two!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 2, 2016)

Shars said:


> I've only tried Star and Drama and Star is my favourite of the two!



Good to know!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2016)

Star is complicated to apply. It can be love or hate. They can make as many hypnose variations as they want but nothing will top original hypnose for me


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Star is complicated to apply. It can be love or hate. They can make as many hypnose variations as they want but nothing will top original hypnose for me



You found it so? Hmmm. I actually find it very low-stress. It's probably my 3rd favourite mascara out of all I've tried. Too Faced's Better Than Sex is my holy grail thus far. What are your favourite ones Monsy? I don't think I've tried the original Hypnose as yet.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2016)

Star you have to turn the brush on the flat side for the roots where deposits most of the product and then use the other side for the rest so it doesn't clump
too much work

Hypnose is my holy grail

I love chanel volume too and Lancome grandiose is dupe for it. Same idea same formula. 

New marc jacobs one is exactly the same as too faced but without flaking - it's really good


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Star you have to turn the brush on the flat side for the roots where deposits most of the product and then use the other side for the rest so it doesn't clump
> too much work
> 
> Hypnose is my holy grail
> ...



Ok re Star. I never experienced any clumping but the ones I've tried were all deluxe samples. I find a lot of deluxe sized samples vary from the full size in terms of use. Gonna look for the regular Hynose next time I'm near a CCO. I'll look into the Grandiose as well. I think the tube/wand for that is soo beautiful. 

Oooh, I have to try the MJ one! I've never had flaking with the TooFaced one but I'll still try the MJ one.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes you are right about the deluxe samples. happened to me to with the Drama. I had couple of them ending up in trash after the first use - wet, clumpy, just total mess... now i am using one and it's really good not as wet and thick formula. So who knows?

Doll lashes is great for lifting and very natural soft everyday look.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2016)

*Juicy Shakers Review 
**http://www.reallyree.com/2016/03/lancome-juicy-shaker-review-swatches.html*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 9, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Juicy Shakers Review
> **http://www.reallyree.com/2016/03/lancome-juicy-shaker-review-swatches.html*



Wow, thanks for this!  I wasn't really interested when I first saw these, but now I'm intrigued.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Wow, thanks for this!  I wasn't really interested when I first saw these, but now I'm intrigued.


*
I love the packaging!  Lisa Eldridge did a Lancome promotion/use video too. *

[video=youtube_share;k2VfBe9i6YA]https://youtu.be/k2VfBe9i6YA[/video]*

I like the concept behind the formulation too.  I am still having a hella time trying to use lipstick! No matter how much I prep, prime, balm, exfoliate, etc. lipstick and my lips are at war.
** 
I wear lipstick for date night and I suffer for it 3 days later...* *So maybe this oil/pigment stain formula might be the ticket. I can always place a clear gloss over to add shine. In the meantime, I am going to go ahead and try a couple suggested lip treatments just to get/keep my lips in healthy shape.*


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Mar 10, 2016)

Just saw the paperwork for the summer collection from my SA. Its a jungle theme so think of warm orange colors. There is a 6 pan eyeshadow palette that is similar to the ones they have done in previous years. However, the shades are much warmer. Its brown, coral and orange. There are 2 striped bronzer/blush palettes. One for darker and one for lighter toned skins. Although, with my olive skin tones, I think I'd be able to wear both easily. They have 3 new eyeshadow sticks in bronze, khaki and gold. There is an ametheyst eyeliner. Also Lancome is coming out with 2 shimmering perfume oils. Cant wait for that. The collection also had 3 new shades of the lip balms in the skinny tubes in warm coral and orange shades and matching polishes. I can't wait. I haven't been this excited about a Lancome collection in ages.


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Just saw the paperwork for the summer collection from my SA. Its a jungle theme so think of warm orange colors. There is a 6 pan eyeshadow palette that is similar to the ones they have done in previous years. However, the shades are much warmer. Its brown, coral and orange. There are 2 striped bronzer/blush palettes. One for darker and one for lighter toned skins. Although, with my olive skin tones, I think I'd be able to wear both easily. They have 3 new eyeshadow sticks in bronze, khaki and gold. There is an ametheyst eyeliner. Also Lancome is coming out with 2 shimmering perfume oils. Cant wait for that. The collection also had 3 new shades of the lip balms in the skinny tubes in warm coral and orange shades and matching polishes. I can't wait. I haven't been this excited about a Lancome collection in ages.



Thanks for posting this! Sounds very exciting!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 10, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Just saw the paperwork for the summer collection from my SA. Its a jungle theme so think of warm orange colors. There is a 6 pan eyeshadow palette that is similar to the ones they have done in previous years. However, the shades are much warmer. Its brown, coral and orange. There are 2 striped bronzer/blush palettes. One for darker and one for lighter toned skins. Although, with my olive skin tones, I think I'd be able to wear both easily. They have 3 new eyeshadow sticks in bronze, khaki and gold. There is an ametheyst eyeliner. Also Lancome is coming out with 2 shimmering perfume oils. Cant wait for that. The collection also had 3 new shades of the lip balms in the skinny tubes in warm coral and orange shades and matching polishes. I can't wait. I haven't been this excited about a Lancome collection in ages.


*Fantastic! Any sign of when the US will get the Juicy Shakers? I am stalking....and stalking* *but no sign of them here yet.*


----------



## leonah (Mar 10, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Fantastic! Any sign of when the US will get the Juicy Shakers? I am stalking....and stalking* *but no sign of them here yet.*



they landed here a week ago or so and look so cute.. might try one but I'm more of a matte lipstick person so I dunno.. the packaging is unique though! I wonder how it compares to the YSL ones that is similar


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Just saw the paperwork for the summer collection from my SA. Its a jungle theme so think of warm orange colors. There is a 6 pan eyeshadow palette that is similar to the ones they have done in previous years. However, the shades are much warmer. Its brown, coral and orange. There are 2 striped bronzer/blush palettes. One for darker and one for lighter toned skins. Although, with my olive skin tones, I think I'd be able to wear both easily. They have 3 new eyeshadow sticks in bronze, khaki and gold. There is an ametheyst eyeliner. Also Lancome is coming out with 2 shimmering perfume oils. Cant wait for that. The collection also had 3 new shades of the lip balms in the skinny tubes in warm coral and orange shades and matching polishes. I can't wait. I haven't been this excited about a Lancome collection in ages.




thanks for the info!!

my friends went to the training yesterday so I will ask them for the update too. I am excited about the shimmering oils, lip balms, bronzer/blush and nail polishes. 
6 pan eyeshadow i have from two summers ago and it is also very warm


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 10, 2016)

*I have a new appreciation for Lancome! Rather than continue to speculate on the Juicy Shakers I am seriously lusting over, I emailed Lancome directly. And to my surprise got an answer within a couple hours. For those who are interested, the Juicy Shakers are scheduled to launch in the US April 11, 2016. WooHoo! 

In the meantime let us oooh & aaah over Lupita!
*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2016)

Lupita is gorgeous


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 13, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Lancome Hello Happiness (L) and Paris Please (R)
> 
> View attachment 52314
> 
> ...



I just found this thread! Thank you for posting this! I haven't looked at a Lancôme counter in years, but these two lipsticks are just my colors. I'll pay Lancôme a visit!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2016)

PARIS, March 1, 2016 /PRNewswire/ -- _*Lancome and Sonia Rykiel: Colours and joie de vivre made in Paris
*__*Maison Lancôme is delighted to announce a collaboration with Sonia Rykiel for its Fall 2016 make-up collection.*_ A collaboration in keeping with those regularly initiated by Lancôme since its very beginnings, with personalities from the world of art, fashion and high jewellery.

Associated with a very French heritage and a shared vision of a vibrant, liberated femininity, the two French houses have designed an autumn range full of colour, resolutely joyful with genuine freedom of tone inspired by the spirit of Saint-Germain-des-Prés, the birthplace of the Rykiel fashion house..._*The limited edition Sonia Rykiel x Lancôme collection will be available at points of sale from August 2016.*_


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice! can't wait to see more


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 16, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 21, 2016)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKpyKdwMTcI[/video]

*Dropping early than I was told! March 28th according to my email. *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 28, 2016)

*Got an early access email to the Juicy Shakers while doing cardio this am!  
I saved/used a $10 off coupon and ordered 3. Mangoes Wild, Berry In Love & Wonder Melon. Promise to post swatches as soon as I get em! *


----------



## Monsy (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes please update i am super curious about them


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 28, 2016)

I ordered two of them last week, Boom Meringue (a very light pink) and Vanilla Pop (a darker red). I ended up returning Boom Meringue because it had no pigmentation at all. I have very pale lips, so showing up on my lips should not be a problem but let me tell you, you couldn't even tell I was wearing something. It looked like a normal lip balm on me and I'm not spending 20€ on a lip balm just because it's from Lancome. Vanilla Pop on the other hand me likey. It has good pigmentation and is quite hydrating. It does settle into the fine line on my lips if I don't wear lip liner but other than that, it's nice. Not a must have for me, though. I think I'm good with the one I have although the colours and the concept are intriguing. However, I'd recommend you check them out in person before buying them.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone has any experience with the cushion foundation? It seems a bit pricey to me, but if it's stellar, I want to try it!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2016)

It is nice. Sheer coverage buildable to medium. Best applied pressed into the skin. Poor range of colors. Beautiful natural healthy looking finish.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2016)

summer!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 31, 2016)

Monsy said:


> summer!
> 
> View attachment 53203



*Sigh...those bronzers! *


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes!!! I CAN NOT WAIT


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 1, 2016)

Has anyone tried the new La vie est belle? I see they've added rose and violet, it sounds good.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 1, 2016)

*


My Juicy Shakers arrived! I only wore one last night for a bit...coz ya know...when something new comes one must immediately swatch and try it on. 



L-R - Wonder Melon, Mangoes Wild, & Berry In Love

 I really like the formula! It is somewhere between a gloss, stain & lip treatment. They smell wonderful! The swatches are 2 swipes. The product is dispensed a few drops at a time into a super cushy soft applicator. I think the packaging is super cute & fun! The one I wore last night was Wonder Melon and it is a little deceptive as the color on my lips and when dabbed off was more pink than the coral/melon color in the shaker. 

**As of right now they are sold out on Lancome. **I will update when I get a chance to wear a couple of them all day long. 

*


----------



## Monsy (Apr 3, 2016)

http://www.lancome-usa.com/2016-summer-color/2016-summer-color,default,sc.html


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2016)

I ordered all three of them


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 5, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 53353
> 
> 
> I ordered all three of them


*
Very nice! By the by, I think my new fav. mascara is the Hypnose Drama! I got a sample with my Shakers. Because I already have super long & thick lashes, I always dab off extra product before applying. This mascara makes me look like I have huge curled falsies on!  Love it! 

ALSO, I did get color matched again, by a different mua, for the Teinte Idole Ultra foundation. I went from 330 Bisque N to 410 Bisque W. *eyeroll* Big difference! I'll try out the sample later this week.*


----------



## leonah (Apr 6, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> View attachment 53224
> 
> My Juicy Shakers arrived! I only wore one last night for a bit...coz ya know...when something new comes one must immediately swatch and try it on.
> ...



do you like these more than the mac stains?


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 6, 2016)

leonah said:


> do you like these more than the mac stains?



*Are you referring to the new Versicolour lippies that were just released? 

I already had my eye on the Juicy Shakers and they were released on the 28th, a few days before the MAC release. So I held off purchasing MAC and in fact will not be buying any of the Versicolour. I love the Shakers that much! I really was not impressed with the various posts showing the Versicolour in action. For me, I really was looking for a lip product that had more of a treatment & staining effect. Plus I am a sucker for the packaging! I may be dipping in for a few more Shaker colors.*


----------



## Monsy (Apr 6, 2016)

OK so I received my first order of the summer stuff

powder bronzer is beautiful I got the lighter shade




I also got the darkest of the three "liquid glow" whatever thingies and it's awful
it is completely clear when applied on the skin. and the darkest color is coppery red brown so it should show up on my ghostly white skin. nope, literally nothing when applied ???  I am sending it back.


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> OK so I received my first order of the summer stuff
> 
> powder bronzer is beautiful I got the lighter shade
> 
> ...



that is too bad about the liquid stuff.....how do you like the powder?  I am very interested in these bronzer powders.....did you get the shade that has vanille in the name?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> OK so I received my first order of the summer stuff
> 
> powder bronzer is beautiful I got the lighter shade
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I was quite curious about the liquid product.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 25, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone tried the new La vie est belle? I see they've added rose and violet, it sounds good.



It is so, so good!  I haven't bought it (yet) because I have the original La Vie Est Belle but the Florale is definitely on my list.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 26, 2016)

SleepingBeauty said:


> It is so, so good!  I haven't bought it (yet) because I have the original La Vie Est Belle but the Florale is definitely on my list.



Thank you! I actually bought it last week  At first it reminds me of my favourite perfume from my early teen years - Escada Island kiss, then flowers for about 5 minutes and then it turns into the original.. I'm not very disappointed because I love it and the price was good, but I don't think it's different enough to need both.


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2016)

Haven't bought Lancome in years but had to grab a travel size mascara even though it feels like I'm paying for a deluxe sample lol


----------



## Monsy (May 2, 2016)

why pay for that? they offer that for free so often even without a purchase. ultas have them plenty both that and cils booster you can always ask for it


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 3, 2016)

View attachment 53927


Lancome collaboration with Sonia Rykiel


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2016)

Myth said:


> Haven't bought Lancome in years but had to grab a travel size mascara even though it feels like I'm paying for a deluxe sample lol




nordies is currently offering among three samples hypnose drama, definicils and cils booster. so you can get all three. and you can buy for example 5$ loccitane almond soap


----------



## Rinstar (May 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 53353
> 
> 
> I ordered all three of them



OOOOOOoooooohhhhh pretty!!!!


----------



## Rinstar (May 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I also got the darkest of the three "liquid glow" whatever thingies and it's awful
> it is completely clear when applied on the skin. and the darkest color is coppery red brown so it should show up on my ghostly white skin. nope, literally nothing when applied ???  I am sending it back.



Aw boo.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 4, 2016)

View attachment 53980


View attachment 53981


Relaunch of L'Absolu Rouge lipsticks.


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2016)

ohhhh that color is gorgeus! and btw l'absolu line is one of the best lipstick lines out there on there in the beauty market. very creamy, moisturizing, great color range


----------



## fur4elise (May 11, 2016)

*"New Now Next!" An article in the May issue of Elle (US) reveals a big time game changer heading our way. 

Lancome Teint Particulier Custom Made Makeup - It is a 30" process that results in a truly custom fragrance-free foundation. **

 You get your face & neck scanned in several places and it taps into a computer with over 20,000 skin tones to create a "perfect"color match. A machine dispenses pigments and they are blended into the base you select. Total cost - $80.00. Your "ID" is saved for future refills and if you get a tan the shade can be adjusted. 

**Thinking back on how much money I have spent (wasted) trying to find that "holy grail" match, I am so game for a "one and done" approach to foundation! 

**Currently it is available at a couple select west coast Nordstrom's and should hit the east coast in June! I wonder how many other makeup brands will begin to offer this type of service/product?

**What do y'all think?*


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2016)

I think they started it a year ago at selected nordies. i wonder if matching is as shitty as that sephora thing


----------



## fur4elise (May 11, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I think they started it a year ago at selected nordies. i wonder if matching is as shitty as that sephora thing



*Currently at only 2 Nordies (started a couple months ago according to article) and is suppose to land east coast next month. 

It has a similar wand as the Sephora ID and Estee Lauder system. What was of interest to me was the 20K skintones database. Then they actual dispense and mix the foundation for you on the spot. It would be my hope that if one is not happy with the result, it could be tweaked right then and there too. *


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2016)

It can be great or a total miss if it's as bad as matching as sephora one. Ulta is testing the same thing at some stores (not color mixing but color matching with that little thingy that sephora has)


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2016)

20% off starts today with code FRIENDS


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> ohhhh that color is gorgeus! and btw l'absolu line is one of the best lipstick lines out there on there in the beauty market. very creamy, moisturizing, great color range



Monsy did they change the scent on these at all? I unfortunately could never tolerate it but otherwise liked them. Also...do you know what shade I should try in their cushion foundation if I'm NC10-15 leaning more neutral than yellow?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2016)

you can try either 110 or 140 i think
i can;t find shade for myself i am nc15-20 and very yellow and all of the lighter ones are too neutral/cool

i don't think they changed the scent on the lipsticks


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> you can try either 110 or 140 i think
> i can;t find shade for myself i am nc15-20 and very yellow and all of the lighter ones are too neutral/cool
> 
> i don't think they changed the scent on the lipsticks



Wow, you are quick! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 9, 2016)

Waiting for elegant to share all the goodies she got from the fall collection


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Aug 18, 2016)

I feel like the Rose scent on Hypnose Drama increased since I used to use it years ago, it's too overpowering now and irritates my eyes.  I'll stick with the primer/cils booster though


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 25, 2016)

*
Super sad news in fashion, especially since this collaboration was just released. *
_*Sonia Rykiel, Fashion Designer for the ‘Fragile, but Strong,’ Dies at 86*_
*http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/26/fashion/sonia-rykiel-dies.html?_r=0*


----------



## MissTania (Aug 27, 2016)

Lancome New L’Absolu Rouge Lipsticks for Fall 2016 – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile

Lancome L’Absolu Rouge for Fall 2016 now in Romania – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile

More info on the reformulated lipsticks!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 27, 2016)

The Energie de vie range has launched in Australia, I ordered the moisturiser. I hope I like it as much as my favourite Bienfait Aqua Vital!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2016)

MissTania said:


> The Energie de vie range has launched in Australia, I ordered the moisturiser. I hope I like it as much as my favourite Bienfait Aqua Vital!



I bought the Smoothing & Glow boosting Energie de vie & I really love it. I also have samples of the rest of the EDV line. I think this line is quite nice.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 27, 2016)

MissTania said:


> The Energie de vie range has launched in Australia, I ordered the moisturiser. I hope I like it as much as my favourite Bienfait Aqua Vital!




which one? day cream?
it's totally different

I have tried the whole range... one big MEH


----------



## MissTania (Aug 30, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I bought the Smoothing & Glow boosting Energie de vie & I really love it. I also have samples of the rest of the EDV line. I think this line is quite nice.



That's good to hear! I ordered the same product as you and am excited to try it. I got a gift with purchase too with a sample of the night mask.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 30, 2016)

Monsy said:


> which one? day cream?
> it's totally different
> 
> I have tried the whole range... one big MEH



Hi Monsy, we don't have the day cream here, I got the Liquid Care Moisturiser. Hopefully it will suit my combination/oily skin. 

What moisturisers do you prefer from Lancome?


----------



## alle685 (Aug 30, 2016)

This is kind of OT but does anyone have any idea why Lancome doesn't stock the many foundation colours for WOC in Canada? Both my sister and I have tried contacting them via phone, email and social media and have not been able to get a response.

I wear Suede 460 W and they don't stock it in Canada at any of the retailers, nor on Lancome website. It's really hard as it is my perfect match but the few times I go to the states, its hard having to pay a 30% mark up when I factor in the conversion from USD to CAD...**sighs**


----------



## Monsy (Aug 30, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Hi Monsy, we don't have the day cream here, I got the Liquid Care Moisturiser. *Hopefully it will suit my combination/oily skin. *
> 
> What moisturisers do you prefer from Lancome?




I think it will. it's almost like water, it is that light. for me it is not enough since i am more on normal/dry side.

I used to use day cream from this line 3 years ago when it first launched and it was amazing.  Recently i tried cleanser, essence/lotion/toner whatever it is, and the night mask. Overall nice but nothing spectacular really. 

my favorite is bienfait aqua - AMAZING. 
I also like visionnaire day cream especially the rich version.  
They had really good night cream from the genefique line but it is discontinued .


----------



## Shars (Aug 30, 2016)

alle685 said:


> This is kind of OT but does anyone have any idea why Lancome doesn't stock the many foundation colours for WOC in Canada? Both my sister and I have tried contacting them via phone, email and social media and have not been able to get a response.
> 
> I wear Suede 460 W and they don't stock it in Canada at any of the retailers, nor on Lancome website. It's really hard as it is my perfect match but the few times I go to the states, its hard having to pay a 30% mark up when I factor in the conversion from USD to CAD...**sighs**



It might be more of how they see the market demand unfortunately. I'd say though next time you're stateside and you don't already, see if you are near one of the outlet malls that has a lancome factory outlet. They're usually called Designer Fragrances & Co. or something like that. They often have a lot of the foundations and if you call ahead, you may be able to get them to reserve one for you. At the outlets the price is about 30% less than retail.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey...I just got the Teint Idole cushion foundation (110 Ivorie C) & I really love how it looks on. It's more matte but still gives the skin a beautiful flawless finish.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I think it will. it's almost like water, it is that light. for me it is not enough since i am more on normal/dry side.
> 
> I used to use day cream from this line 3 years ago when it first launched and it was amazing.  Recently i tried cleanser, essence/lotion/toner whatever it is, and the night mask. Overall nice but nothing spectacular really.
> 
> ...



It arrived today so I will try it tomorrow. I agree I love Bienfait Aqua - I have to buy it from USA it never launched here (we had Aqua Fusion years ago which I really loved).

I still have some Genefique Night Cream, it is a shame it has been discontinued I had no idea. 

I think I will buy Dior Hydra Life moisturisers too in future, I had a Hydra Life fluid moisturiser years ago and it was really nice. I have been using some samples lately and really like them.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 12, 2016)

I love the Energie de vie liquid care! It's such a nice light texture.

These should be out soon and I hope blogger swatches are available (I don't find the website swatches they provide on their models to be very accurate generally).

Lancome L’Absolu Rouge Lipstick Swatches, Photos – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile

Lancome L’Absolu Rouge for Fall 2016 now in Romania – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile

Lancome New L’Absolu Rouge Lipsticks for Fall 2016 – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## MissTania (Sep 20, 2016)

The new lippies are available on Nordies and they have a GWP.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 20, 2016)

they look gorgeous
absolu line of lipsticks was always amazing


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

They do look nice.  I'm so overwhelmed with all of these companies redoing their lipsticks.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 1, 2016)

I got one of the new lipsticks (new packaging, old shade) in a GWP here. The packaging is very slick and has the click bullet like the Chanel Rouge Allures.

I too am extremely overwhelmed by all these new lipsticks all at once! It's hard to keep up.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

*I like the look of this!  $69 LE*


(chicprofile)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 7, 2016)

Me too! Let's hope the quality is there. My last Lancôme palette wasn't very pigmented.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 8, 2016)

i've heard it's more pigmented than the previous one


----------



## Monsy (Oct 12, 2016)

Instagram
Instagram

holiday palette is gorgeous


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 12, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Instagram
> Instagram
> holiday palette is gorgeous



*That is very pretty! 
*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Instagram
> Instagram
> 
> holiday palette is gorgeous



I was wondering about the palette. Thanks.  I see the holiday single shadows are up on Saks.  The packaging and design remind me of a collection from a few years ago.  I bought a single but it was all glitter.  I didn't use it much.  These singles don't look glittery but I'm wondering why they have the same look to them.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 24, 2016)

[MENTION=90565]alle685[/MENTION] & [MENTION=100307]montREALady[/MENTION] ~ *I moved our conversation over here about foundations, since Lancome Teint Idole came up. I thought you would appreciate the humor! 
**As I am a distrusting bische and need more than one opinion to make a selection, I went to 3 different Lancome counters to get color matched and ended up with 3 very different results!!! 
Say what!?! **

I do think 1 of the 3 samples is pretty bang on...so I am testing that now. In hindsight I will say the last time I did the 3 counter test for ELDW, all three MUA matched me with the same shade. So that is this coming Friday's mission...get rematched for ELDW.*


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Instagram
> Instagram
> 
> holiday palette is gorgeous




It's beautiful! I am SOOO getting it. Anybody have it yet online?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> It's beautiful! I am SOOO getting it. Anybody have it yet online?



Yes, saw it somewhere, but can't remember now.  Bloomies?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> It's beautiful! I am SOOO getting it. Anybody have it yet online?



i think lancome website


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok, thanks! I checked NM & Nordies but it wasn't there.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> It's beautiful! I am SOOO getting it. Anybody have it yet online?



Ha, it was at Ulta.com of all places!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2016)

I should probably buy it where they can give you a truck load of freebie kits etc


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I should probably buy it where they can give you a truck load of freebie kits etc



Yes, definitely, more bang  for your buck.  It was just driving me bonkers b/c I knew I had seen it somewhere.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 24, 2016)

they always have nice gwp on their website

and i hope you ladies signed up for elite rewards ???


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, definitely, more bang  for your buck.  It was just driving me bonkers b/c I knew I had seen it somewhere.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> they always have nice gwp on their website
> 
> and i hope you ladies signed up for elite rewards ???



I did sign up for the elite rewards. I didn't see any GWP, just the one travel freebie.


----------



## alle685 (Oct 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> @alle685 & @montREALady ~ *I moved our conversation over here about foundations, since Lancome Teint Idole came up. I thought you would appreciate the humor!
> **As I am a distrusting bische and need more than one opinion to make a selection, I went to 3 different Lancome counters to get color matched and ended up with 3 very different results!!!
> Say what!?! **
> 
> I do think 1 of the 3 samples is pretty bang on...so I am testing that now. In hindsight I will say the last time I did the 3 counter test for ELDW, all three MUA matched me with the same shade. So that is this coming Friday's mission...get rematched for ELDW.*



That is frustrating but I guess all you can do is laugh...lol... Hopefully you will be able to find something that matches...I think out of all the foundations I have, this one wears and looks the best.  Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 25, 2016)

alle685 said:


> That is frustrating but I guess all you can do is laugh...lol... Hopefully you will be able to find something that matches...I think out of all the foundations I have, this one wears and looks the best.  Let me know how it turns out.


*
I do love how the TIU sits on the skin...I do not think it has the lasting power of the EL DW...then again I am not caking on a ton of product...I do blend it out with a sponge. So I will probably stick with the EL DW for my daily/work makeup and perhaps purchase the TIU for date night/special. *


----------



## Shars (Oct 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I do love how the TIU sits on the skin...I do not think it has the lasting power of the EL DW...then again I am not caking on a ton of product...I do blend it out with a sponge. So I will probably stick with the EL DW for my daily/work makeup and perhaps purchase the TIU for date night/special. *



I sampled the Teinte Idole and for my oily skin and living in the tropics, it doesn't compare to the ELDW. It looks absolutely beautiful when applied but just doesn't have the lasting power. The only downside for me is that ELDW feels a lot heavier on the skin. Teinte Idole was so light.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 26, 2016)

Shars said:


> I sampled the Teinte Idole and for my oily skin and living in the tropics, it doesn't compare to the ELDW. It looks absolutely beautiful when applied but just doesn't have the lasting power. The only downside for me is that* ELDW feels a lot heavier on the skin. Teinte Idole was so light.*


*Totally agree...same assessment and result for TIU! Now that we are getting cold, wet weather outside and dry heat inside, the ELDW is perfectly fine for me...it kind of locks in any moisture I apply underneath. I am going to see if I can get samples in level 4 but in N & W...the C is just too "ashy"/white looking. *


----------



## Shars (Oct 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Totally agree...same assessment and result for TIU! Now that we are getting cold, wet weather outside and dry heat inside, the ELDW is perfectly fine for me...it kind of locks in any moisture I apply underneath. I am going to see if I can get samples in level 4 but in N & W...the C is just too "ashy"/white looking. *



Good luck!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2016)

Have you all tried the new lippies?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> @alle685 & @montREALady ~ *I moved our conversation over here about foundations, since Lancome Teint Idole came up. I thought you would appreciate the humor!
> **As I am a distrusting bische and need more than one opinion to make a selection, I went to 3 different Lancome counters to get color matched and ended up with 3 very different results!!!
> Say what!?! **
> 
> I do think 1 of the 3 samples is pretty bang on...so I am testing that now. In hindsight I will say the last time I did the 3 counter test for ELDW, all three MUA matched me with the same shade. So that is this coming Friday's mission...get rematched for ELDW.*



Omg, that's cray!! 

Yes, did you do it?? Btw, I just found the part where we can see where we're "mentioned" so that's why I'm responding now. Sorry!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Omg, that's cray!!
> 
> Yes, did you do it?? Btw, I just found the part where we can see where we're "mentioned" so that's why I'm responding now. Sorry!


*LOL! No worries. I like to use the mention feature to include peeps  ~ I did go to 2 EL counters yesterday & they did indeed match me to a new shade, an N. So I have samples of 4N1 Shell Beige & 4N2 Spiced Sand. I discovered the Soft Tan has too much pink which makes it look too ashy/light. It's date night tonight so I will give the samples a go. I love  the DW formula & feel pretty confident that one of the new shades will work. The TI is very nice but does not hold up to a 10 hour+ day of wear.*


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2016)

Went shopping today lol...I got 2 of the new holiday products. The khol duo liner in Hotel Particulier - a beautiful blackened aubergine with a very pretty highlight shade on the other end & the Hotel Particulier nail polish of the same shade. Its so gorgeous in person!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Went shopping today lol...I got 2 of the new holiday products. The khol duo liner in Hotel Particulier - a beautiful blackened aubergine with a very pretty highlight shade on the other end & the Hotel Particulier nail polish of the same shade. Its so gorgeous in person!



Swatches, please!! If possible!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Swatches, please!! If possible!!



Sure


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2016)

Here ya go.
















The staying power on the eyeliner is crazy good. I tried several mu removers to take it off & it was STILL there!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 57214
> 
> ...



Thank you!! It's very nice, I like it!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm thinking that it just might look good with the Dior Precious Embroidery palette. I haven't received my order of that yet.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I'm thinking that it just might look good with the Dior Precious Embroidery palette. I haven't received my order of that yet.



Yes! I think it will!!


----------



## MissTania (Nov 4, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I did sign up for the elite rewards. I didn't see any GWP, just the one travel freebie.



 When I have ordered through Lancome I used ebates and there is usually a code for 4 deluxe samples - currently it is AUTUMN. I just tried it and a mini blush, eyeshadow palette, eyeliner and juicy tube were added to my cart. 

I have so many great deluxe samples from Lancome! They are more generous than any other brand. 

Lancome Coupons, Promo Codes, Coupon Codes & Cash Back - 2016


----------



## Monsy (Nov 5, 2016)

yes and also two day free shippping trough shop runner for platinum reward members (whatever that means)


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2016)

MissTania said:


> When I have ordered through Lancome I used ebates and there is usually a code for 4 deluxe samples - currently it is AUTUMN. I just tried it and a mini blush, eyeshadow palette, eyeliner and juicy tube were added to my cart.
> 
> I have so many great deluxe samples from Lancome! They are more generous than any other brand.
> 
> Lancome Coupons, Promo Codes, Coupon Codes & Cash Back - 2016



Oh, thanks so much my friend! I have a cart full lol. I'll give that code a try


----------



## MissTania (Nov 5, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, thanks so much my friend! I have a cart full lol. I'll give that code a try



You’re welcome! I am pretty sure it will work more than once if you order separately and qualify each time (give it a try). You’ll end up with so many samples! The blush is usually Aplum – which is a stunning slightly mauve tinged pink.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Have you all tried the new lippies?



I just tried the new formula today in store! It's really nice. Very comfortable. I ended up buying Beige Mirage. It's the perfect nude on me!


----------



## MissTania (Nov 9, 2016)

I bought one of the new formula lipsticks today, Paradis #389 in a matte finish. It appears to be the same shade as a Lancome lipstick, also called Paradis, that I wore 14 years ago and was discontinued before I could replace my much loved used up first one! This shade and a fuchsia from Chanel called Kabuki were probably my first luxury lippies. 

All the finishes felt really nice and I definitely want more. A lot of shades look familiar from the past formula (particularly the Roses collection) and one of the Rouge Definitions called Le Rose Persan is also available in the new formula (with the same name) which is great as I love that shade.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 9, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I bought one of the new formula lipsticks today, Paradis #389 in a matte finish. It appears to be the same shade as a Lancome lipstick, also called Paradis, that I wore 14 years ago and was discontinued before I could replace my much loved used up first one! This shade and a fuchsia from Chanel called Kabuki were probably my first luxury lippies.
> 
> All the finishes felt really nice and I definitely want more. A lot of shades look familiar from the past formula (particularly the Roses collection) and one of the Rouge Definitions called Le Rose Persan is also available in the new formula (with the same name) which is great as I love that shade.



Good to hear! I purchased Rose Lancome #378 during the Sephora sale and tried it out this morning. I've been wanting that one since last year when I saw it used in a tutorial by Lisa Eldridge ( on Lily Collins). It was such a gorgeous shade! Anyway, the new matte formula is beautiful and the packing still has that vintage charm- love it!


----------



## MissTania (Nov 9, 2016)

lipstickaddict said:


> Good to hear! I purchased Rose Lancome #378 during the Sephora sale and tried it out this morning. I've been wanting that one since last year when I saw it used in a tutorial by Lisa Eldridge ( on Lily Collins). It was such a gorgeous shade! Anyway, the new matte formula is beautiful and the packing still has that vintage charm- love it!



378 is on my list and I agree the packaging is a lovely combination of vintage charm and modern functionality. I  want more of the matte finish shades in particular!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! No worries. I like to use the mention feature to include peeps  ~ I did go to 2 EL counters yesterday & they did indeed match me to a new shade, an N. So I have samples of 4N1 Shell Beige & 4N2 Spiced Sand. I discovered the Soft Tan has too much pink which makes it look too ashy/light. It's date night tonight so I will give the samples a go. I love  the DW formula & feel pretty confident that one of the new shades will work. The TI is very nice but does not hold up to a 10 hour+ day of wear.*



I think you should really try new tom ford waterproof foundation


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 10, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I think you should really try new tom ford waterproof foundation


*Thanks Monsy! On your recommendation I will see if I can find a counter and get some samples. 

I did watch a review that Tati did just a day ago.
My concern is that the "radiant" formula may play the oily game with my skin. *

[video=youtube;r5wnDxdlfTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5wnDxdlfTU[/video]


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2016)

It is matte. Soft matte. Not flat matte. I do not see anything radiant at all.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2016)

audacity palettes are 30% off


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2016)

Omg ladies, have you seen the spring highlighter?

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks pretty. If those are double ended lippies I want them. I bought the Sonia ones & I LOVE them.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Omg ladies, have you seen the spring highlighter?
> 
> Instagram



Yes, it's on my list since I first saw it. I saw a few swatches too, it looks a bit too shimmery but I can't resist that design. It's just so pretty! 
There are also highlighting lip liners in that collection, I'm curious about those too.


----------



## nasquiat (Nov 30, 2016)

anneri said:


> omg ladies, have you seen the spring highlighter?
> 
> instagram



i have to get this!!!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 1, 2017)

Video of the spring highlighter:

Instagram


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 1, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Video of the spring highlighter:
> 
> Instagram



Thank you for posting!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 1, 2017)

New metallic lip lacquers:

Lancome Spring 2017 Le Metallique Metallic Lip Lacquer – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## MissTania (Jan 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Thank you for posting!



You're welcome - it's great to see it in action!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful   That's a great DIY project
to recycle our containers and finish our powders.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 1, 2017)

Doesn't opening that box remind everyone of something?  I'm totally going to put a silk rose in one of my Guerlain powders!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 6, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Video of the spring highlighter:
> 
> Instagram



That is crazy! I've never seen that way to deliver a powder...


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jan 7, 2017)

The Spring collection is up at Lancome direct!  The rose highlighter is available for pre-order.  

Spring 2017 Color Collection | Lancome

Edited to Add: Use code ELITE15 for 15% off and LAYERS for the samples!


----------



## Pippilotta (Jan 7, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Video of the spring highlighter:
> 
> Instagram



I need this one, really neeeed it! I hope it'll make it to Europe!


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 25, 2017)

Did the Spring collection get released anywhere else besides Nordstrom and the Lancôme site?  There's nothing to be found, not even the palette or the juicy shakers.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 25, 2017)

Kaidan said:


> Did the Spring collection get released anywhere else besides Nordstrom and the Lancôme site?  There's nothing to be found, not even the palette or the juicy shakers.



I think I have ordered LE Lancome collections in the past from Saks too but I don't think they had the whole range. Maybe try a live chat?


----------



## MissTania (Jan 25, 2017)

Haul : Too Faced, Kat Von D, Guerlain, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Stila, MAC, Sephora, Cover F|X - YouTube

She talks about the Rose HL at around 14:35.

After seeing some comments on instagram and watching this video, I am no longer interested. Apparently it's only 0.056 ounces which is about 1.59g and the product is on the rose only - there is no pressed powder on the base which I was expecting. Also, the packaging is cardboard which I think is a poor choice.  

I wish Lancome would make some powder highlighters, it's bizarre that they haven't done so yet.


----------



## Pippilotta (Jan 25, 2017)

Video of Lia Eldridge presenting the collection:

Cushion Blush Subtil Cooling Cushion Blush - Cheek Make Up by Lancome


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 26, 2017)

*


JerseyGirl said:



			That is crazy! I've never seen that way to deliver a powder...
		
Click to expand...

*chuckle*The delivery reminds me of that ridiculously expensive rose petal blush nonsense that came out last year/2015?? The petals were loose, not a whole flower. 

Heck yeah...we could DIY our own! [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] is super creative! She could teach us how!

*


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 18, 2017)

Foundation Instagram


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 18, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Foundation Instagram


I bought this last summer.  I'm on the fence about it.  The experience was fun though.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 18, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Haul : Too Faced, Kat Von D, Guerlain, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Stila, MAC, Sephora, Cover F|X - YouTube
> 
> She talks about the Rose HL at around 14:35.
> 
> ...



I have a couple of Lancome highlighter most of them are LE
I have la Roseraie half blush - half highlight Lancome Roseraie des Delices Spring 2012 Collection Review, Swatches and Photos - Fables in Fashion

I also have Moonlight rose, that is almost a dupe of Guerlain rose highlight 
Exciting Beauty

and the Magnifique Oridescence from the Indigo Collection.
Lancome Declaring Indigo Collection Product Swatches Fall 2009

I really should were them more because all of them are really pretty nothing in your face, all are really subtle.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 18, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Haul : Too Faced, Kat Von D, Guerlain, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Stila, MAC, Sephora, Cover F|X - YouTube
> 
> She talks about the Rose HL at around 14:35.
> 
> ...



that is why i did not buy it
this product is a joke


----------



## Anneri (Feb 18, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought this last summer.  I'm on the fence about it.  The experience was fun though.



Oooooh, interesting! I recently read an article about the whole thing - why are you on the fence about it? I'd love to hear about your experience. Where did you do it?


----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 20, 2017)

I was busy and missed the "rose". Well, I'll live.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Oooooh, interesting! I recently read an article about the whole thing - why are you on the fence about it? I'd love to hear about your experience. Where did you do it?


I did it at Tysons Corner, VA. I think that was the name of the mall.  I'm on the fence because I think it may be too light.  After the machine mixes it, you can adjust it one time.  I thought it was okay because it was summer and I would get lighter.  But I'm not really sure if it is too light or it is the finish that is wrong for me.  I got the medium finish but I almost always buy sheer.  I thought it was time for medium since I was using so much concealer on some old break out spots.  I kind of had the same experience with the Nars.  The fuller coverage was just strange to my eye and I thought it was too light.  The Nars MAs showed me how to sheer it out and the color looked okay.  The thing is, the day after I bought it, I broke out like crazy and had to stop wearing makeup for over a week.  I'm not convinced that it was the makeup.  It looked kind of like a heat rash.  But being that it was summer and light, I wasn't in a rush to use it again.  I don't know maybe now is a good time to try it again.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd like to see Lancome get a _little_ update.
I dislike the silver box for the mascaras and the rose highlighter looks a little cheap to me (eta)- instead of vintage. Too bad because the idea is nice, especially with the new Beauty and the Beast film coming out.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> the rose highlighter looks cheap to me.


I watched a few YouTube videos of people taking the whole thing apart and it did seem cheaply made with very little actual product


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 21, 2017)

I was surprised the Crayon Miracle only comes in white, was expecting some flesh tones for the waterline

Oh well I still like Cils Booster


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 21, 2017)

PrettyTwisted said:


> I watched a few YouTube videos of people taking the whole thing apart and it did seem cheaply made with very little actual product



Oh! :/ It's too bad. It was a cute idea. 
Might look at one of the videos to see how it looks deconstructed.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Foundation Instagram



I would love to do that. Every company should do this!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 22, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> I would love to do that. Every company should do this!!






...


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 25, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Might look at one of the videos to see how it looks deconstructed.


Yeah I watched a video of the Lancome Rose being destroyed and then I watched one of the MAC Mariah My Mimi being destroyed.  Made me appreciate the value of what you're getting in the Mimi product versus the cheap DIY quality of the Rose product.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2017)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Yeah I watched a video of the Lancome Rose being destroyed and then I watched one of the MAC Mariah My Mimi being destroyed.  Made me appreciate the value of what you're getting in the Mimi product versus the cheap DIY quality of the Rose product.



It really is too bad.
And we have to weigh all these variables because it's our hard earned money at risk lol


----------



## EmilyLouise (Feb 25, 2017)

PrettyTwisted said:


> I watched a few YouTube videos of people taking the whole thing apart and it did seem cheaply made with very little actual product





awickedshape said:


> Oh! :/ It's too bad. It was a cute idea.
> Might look at one of the videos to see how it looks deconstructed.


Beauty News on YouTube have a series called The Makeup Breakup and as it suggests they break up products and weigh them to see if companies are truthful etc, and they always fix the products so they're not wasteful. 

They did a video on the highlighter:
THE MAKEUP BREAKUP - Destroying, weighing & pressing the Lancome La Rose A Poudrer - YouTube

basically they pressed the highlighter and it didn't even fill a regular sized eyeshadow pan!


----------



## EmilyLouise (Feb 25, 2017)

Oops didn't mean to post what you already knew, my phone is being really laggy at the moment x


----------



## MissTania (Feb 25, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I have a couple of Lancome highlighter most of them are LE
> I have la Roseraie half blush - half highlight Lancome Roseraie des Delices Spring 2012 Collection Review, Swatches and Photos - Fables in Fashion
> 
> I also have Moonlight rose, that is almost a dupe of Guerlain rose highlight
> ...


Wow, I love the first two! I would buy them in an instant! They have a new highlighter, called Click & Glow, which I might get if it comes out here.

I love #1 and #3.

Lancome Click & Glow Highlighting Skin Fluid Swatches – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2017)

saw them yesterday at sephora but didn't have testers


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2017)

Lily Collins in Berry Noir

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

*UH! Hello Lancome!  These look like Guerlain!!!*


(chicprofile)
*
Belle de Teint Bronze & Blush Harmony ~
01 Patio Medeteraneen
02 Patio D'une Nuit d'Ete

I want! I want!*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

*Weird ghost double post...

*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *UH! Hello Lancome!  **Belle de Teint Bronze & Blush Harmony ~
> *



*Now available at Lancôme! ~ 15% early access, code FLASH
*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 27, 2017)

15% off works for over 49$


----------



## boschicka (Mar 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Now available at Lancôme! ~ 15% early access, code FLASH
> *



You getting one?


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2017)

boschicka said:


> You getting one?


*
I am so so very tempted! But as Monsy pointed out, I have to spend $49 to get the discount...fffppppttthhh 
Plus, no good samples directly from Lancome.  So I may wait for a better opportunity. 

I really like #2 Patio D'une Nuit d'Ete. It reminds me of the Guerlain Ebony 4 Seasons.*


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Apr 4, 2017)

I HAVE to have 02 Patio D’une Nuit D’Ete! Will this bronzer be available at Sephora or Ulta?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 4, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I HAVE to have 02 Patio D’une Nuit D’Ete! Will this bronzer be available at Sephora or Ulta?



The swatch looks quite pretty! 
I hope you can get it


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

I hope this isn't a repost! Did anyone try the Click and Glow highlighters? 

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 6, 2017)

*Official name of summer collection: Summer Swing 

*




(chicprofile)
*
Belle de Teint Bronze & Blush Harmony – New & Limited Edition – $45.00*
01 Patio Mediteraneen
02 Patio D’une Nuit D’Ete
*
Le Metallique Liquid Eyeshadow – $29.00*
01 Brisee Azure - Azure 
03 Or -Gold
04 Bronze Rivage - Bronze
05 Mocha Swing -Mocha

*Le Stylo Waterproof Eyeliner – $27.00*
10 Bronze Folie
08 Bruns Frivole
07 Refflet Cobalt
06 Tempo Mediteraneen

*Makeup Powder Brush #01 – $48.00*
*
L’Absolu Rouge – $32.00*
202 Nuit et Jour
264 Peut Etre

*Vernis in Love – $15.50*
103 L’Esprit Libre
303 Reflet d’Argent
203 L’Echappee Belle


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 7, 2017)

Today I picked up my birthday gift from Ulta and it happens to be a Lancome mascara.  On my Facebook I commented how I have loved Lancome ever since the 80s when they signed Isabella Rossellini and was peeved when they let her go {they lost me as well at the time--went from being a Lancome girl to a whatever brand looks pretty girl} and am very pleased they resigned her.  However the advert for the new mascara is beyond tacky:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Note my nail polish matches!

And hey there are the unretouched lashes {I think they mean unretouched photos of lashes but I don't believe that because she has no crease in second photo}


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Also the odd break up of 'monsieur' for Mr. Big

But the ultimate in poor taste:


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2017)

elkaknits said:


> Today I picked up my birthday gift from Ulta and it happens to be a Lancome mascara.  On my Facebook I commented how I have loved Lancome ever since the 80s when they signed Isabella Rossellini and was peeved when they let her go {they lost me as well at the time--went from being a Lancome girl to a whatever brand looks pretty girl} and am very pleased they resigned her.  However the advert for the new mascara is beyond tacky:
> 
> 
> View attachment 59515
> ...



What lol


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 7, 2017)

At first stroke? Jeez lmao, these brands don't play.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 8, 2017)

first jefree star and now this...


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 8, 2017)

I wanted them to update their packaging a bit... don't know what that is lol


I've been seeing lots of pics of the Summer items on IG and some looks with Lily Collins 

Instagram
Instagram



Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2017)

Monsy said:


> first jefree star and now this...



And Neiman Marcus using the "catch me outside" quote on IG


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> And Neiman Marcus using the "catch me outside" quote on IG



what? hahahah


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2017)

Monsy said:


> what? hahahah


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 9, 2017)

awickedshape said:


>



*Lol! I thought she was saying "Cash me outside… " *


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Lol! I thought she was saying "Cash me outside… " *



She is, but I won't


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> She is, but I won't


*Bwahahahaha!*


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 10, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I wanted them to update their packaging a bit... don't know what that is lol
> 
> 
> I've been seeing lots of pics of the Summer items on IG and some looks with Lily Collins
> ...




Ooooh this summer collection is getting me!!! The nail polishes have such a velvety looking shimmer!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 10, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Bwahahahaha!*







Rinstar said:


> Ooooh this summer collection is getting me!!! The nail polishes have such a velvety looking shimmer!



It looks very appealing!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2017)

Wine Party Instagram


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Apr 28, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> The swatch looks quite pretty!
> I hope you can get it



Today I went to Macy's to swatch 02 Patio D'une Nuit D'ete, however, the bronzing portions were not dark enough for me, therefore I didn't buy it. The blush shades in it were beautiful and could be mixed with the bronzing shades, however, I wanted it more for the bronzing portion than the blushes so it didn't make sense to spend $45 for the smaller blush shades that I most likely have dupes of. I did, however, try the cushion foundation which I love and will most likely be purchasing online during Macy's current sale. I would have purchased it on the spot but I wanted to see how it wears throughout the day and so far, it's doing a great job, even without a primer.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 28, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Today I went to Macy's to swatch *02 Patio D'une Nuit D'ete,* however, the bronzing portions were not dark enough for me, therefore I didn't buy it. The blush shades in it were beautiful and could be mixed with the bronzing shades, however, I wanted it more for the bronzing portion than the blushes so it didn't make sense to spend $45 for the smaller blush shades that I most likely have dupes of. I did, however, try the cushion foundation which I love and will most likely be purchasing online during Macy's current sale. I would have purchased it on the spot but I wanted to see how it wears throughout the day and so far, it's doing a great job, even without a primer.



*Thank you for your thoughts on the Patio D'une Nuit D'ete! I was this close to ordering it, but it reminded me of the Guerlain 4 Seasons Ebony. And I was thinking the bronzer part might not be dark enough for my liking...AND I already have 2 awesome 4 Seasons palettes...so...LOL! *


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Apr 28, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you for your thoughts on the Patio D'une Nuit D'ete! I was this close to ordering it, but it reminded me of the Guerlain 4 Seasons Ebony. And I was thinking the bronzer part might not be dark enough for my liking...AND I already have 2 awesome 4 Seasons palettes...so...LOL! *



I was close to ordering it without swatching it first, but something kept telling me to test it before I bought it. I'm glad that I did as I saved myself from having to make an inevitable return (and possibly you as well since you were also considering ordering it as well, lol). I'm now looking into a Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder and the Terracotta 4 Seasons Contour and Bronzing Powder in Ebony (thanks for the heads up about this one!).


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 28, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was close to ordering it without swatching it first, but something kept telling me to test it before I bought it. I'm glad that I did as I saved myself from having to make an inevitable return (and possibly you as well since you were also considering ordering it as well, lol). I'm now looking into a Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder and the Terracotta 4 Seasons Contour and Bronzing Powder in Ebony (thanks for the heads up about this one!).



*You are very welcome!  I have both the 03 Natural Brunettes (winter) and 5 Moyen Brunettes (summer) 4 Seasons and love them!*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 28, 2017)

Patio D'une Nuit D'ete sold out online right away in Canada. I was happy to be able to get Patio Mediterraneen♥ Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Patio D'une Nuit D'ete sold out online right away in Canada. I was happy to be able to get Patio Mediterraneen♥ Will post pics when it arrives.



Wow lol
Glad you got PM


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2017)

Nice colours Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (May 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Nice colours Instagram




*Saaaay what! Now we are "draping" our faces?! *eyeroll* LOL! ~ Aside from the creation of another stooopid "trend" the colours are pretty! *


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Saaaay what! Now we are "draping" our faces?! *eyeroll* LOL! ~ Aside from the creation of another stooopid "trend" the colours are pretty! *



That's so not for me lol 
I do like the colour... Coral something, I think?


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 3, 2017)

Patio Mediterraneen ♥
It's larger than I was expecting- aka the same size as this year's Clarins bronzer.


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 59988
> View attachment 59989
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Yay!!



Yay! I really love it.


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Saaaay what! Now we are "draping" our faces?! *eyeroll* LOL! ~ Aside from the creation of another stooopid "trend" the colours are pretty! *


I think unless you're a "blush on the apples only" kind of person, chances are... this is how you already apply your blush. *double eyeroll* These brands need to stop insulting working makeup artists by acting as though these methods are new. I guess the brands have decided they've sold enough bronzers, contour powders and highlighters so blush is the new product to push lol!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 13, 2017)

I'm obsessed with the new Le Métallique liquid eyeshadows, soo good!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 18, 2017)

I can not even tell you how excited I am for bifacil visage!! I ordered it and it should be here tuesday. Bifacil is one of my all time favorite products.


----------



## MissTania (Jun 19, 2017)

Bring on the Highlighters!


----------



## MissTania (Jun 19, 2017)

This is the second slide from the pic posted above as I wasn't able to upload in one post using my phone.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 19, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I can not even tell you how excited I am for bifacil visage!! I ordered it and it should be here tuesday. Bifacil is one of my all time favorite products.



Is this a new product? I really love biracial too hmmmmmm......


----------



## Monsy (Jun 19, 2017)

yes it is brand new!

Bi-Facil Face Makeup Remover and Cleanser | Lancome


this cleanser/makeup remover also sounds great

Miel-en-Mousse Foaming Face Cleanser and Makeup Remover | Lancome


----------



## rockin (Jun 20, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 59988
> View attachment 59989
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not really a fan of bronzer, but that packaging is really pretty.


----------



## MissTania (Jun 20, 2017)

I placed an order after seeing a spend and save offer on Lancome and got $25 off. The code is SHOPSAVE - I think it ends today. 

I got the Bienfait face oil (which I'm yet to try) and some Color Design matte lipsticks which I love as the formula is non-drying.


----------



## MissTania (Jun 20, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 59988
> View attachment 59989
> 
> 
> ...



This is gorgeous! I was tempted to order it but I think I'll check if we're getting it here first.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2017)

dual finish highlighters are up on nordies


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> dual finish highlighters are up on nordies
> View attachment 60650



Are you getting any? 

Instagram


----------



## MissTania (Jul 4, 2017)

I think I will end up with all of them except for Bronze and maybe Rose Gold if it is too dark. So excited for a powder HL range from Lancome. Too bad I just forwarded my haul last week as I would have waited had I known they were going to be released.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 4, 2017)

is anyone using teint idole cushion?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2017)

Monsy said:


> dual finish highlighters are up on nordies
> View attachment 60650




Buff & Peche look so beautiful. Are you getting any?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 5, 2017)

I think I want to try them first. Buff looks pretty.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 5, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I think I want to try them first. Buff looks pretty.



I would like to try them too. Patiently waiting for them to launch in Canada.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2017)

*Lancome Olympia’s Wonderland Fall 2017 Collection

**Lancome Olympia’s Wonderland Palette – Limited Edition
Rouge La Base 1960
Eyeshadows: Nomme Desir in 1971, Paradis 1956, Brun Nacre 1965, Gris Argent 1988
Lipstick: Rouge de Rose 1955, Olympia 1980, Anemone 1959, Couture 1962
*



(chicprofile)
*Cute...perhaps nice for travel...but I just cannot with the lip products combined in a powder product palette...*


----------



## Monsy (Jul 12, 2017)

no. just no. cute but functional at all.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2017)

Phased Out Favorites

30% off with code phasedout


----------



## MissTania (Jul 21, 2017)

I just ordered 4 of the Dual Finish HL's (all but the bronze shade) and used the code tiered (via Ebates) and received a tonne of samples. 

These instagram swatches helped me decide to get them:

#dualfinishhighlighter • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I just ordered 4 of the Dual Finish HL's (all but the bronze shade) and used the code tiered (via Ebates) and received a tonne of samples.
> 
> These instagram swatches helped me decide to get them:
> 
> #dualfinishhighlighter • Instagram photos and videos



Awesome! I'm still waiting for them to launch in Canada! Definitely report back your thoughts!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 24, 2017)

More Olympia Le Tan 

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## MissTania (Aug 29, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! I'm still waiting for them to launch in Canada! Definitely report back your thoughts!


I'm very impressed! Great pigmentation and pretty micro-shimmer. Are they available in Canada yet?


----------



## Monsy (Aug 29, 2017)

I got one in rose gold. it is stunning


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I got one in rose gold. it is stunning
> 
> View attachment 61185



I ordered it lol


----------



## Monsy (Aug 29, 2017)

it will look great on you. peache (peche something) is very pretty too


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> it will look great on you. peache (peche something) is very pretty too



Thanks, I hope so!
I think it's Sparkling Peche, and it's nice as well


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2017)

Can't even swatch it yet, Monsy lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 6, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Can't even swatch it yet, Monsy lol
> 
> View attachment 61278



SO gorgeous! I bought sparkling peche and rose gold during the ×4 points sale at Sephora and both are absolutely incredible. I've been wearing the rose gold practically every day since it came as it looks awesome with a tan.  Will soon break out the peche!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 6, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I'm very impressed! Great pigmentation and pretty micro-shimmer. Are they available in Canada yet?



Just saw this now! Yes, they came available just when Sephora was having their summer exstravaganza so it was perfect timing.  I'm super impressed


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> SO gorgeous! I bought *sparkling peche and rose gold* during the ×4 points sale at Sephora and both are absolutely incredible. I've been wearing the rose gold practically every day since it came as it looks awesome with a tan.  Will soon break out the peche!



Very nice!!
Just ogling it for a bit before swatching lol


----------



## MissTania (Sep 7, 2017)

This is from Trendmood1's insta stories! Beautiful packaging and it's a nice shade, however I'm concerned there will be so many reds across all the other brands to chose from. The packaging might be enough for me to buy it though and there could be more shades.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 9, 2017)

* Time for a Bump! ~ Holiday 2017

Lancome Glow For It! Highlighting Palettes – New – $39.00

Silky-cushion cream powder...from a subtle highlight to bold color.

01 Ruby Brilliance
02 Rose Twinkle
03 Golden Gleam
04 Amethyst Radiance*








(chicprofile)


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 18, 2017)

Lancome L'Absolu Rouge Spring 2018 SWATCHES - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## Monsy (Dec 18, 2017)

single eyeshadows are 10$ at nordstrom
they also have new Skin feels good hydrating tint


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Dec 26, 2017)

French Temptation at Selfridges 

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 26, 2017)

*Wanted to post here too.  20% off currently happening at lancome.com ~ I know some HAA ladies are lusting after the dual finish highlighters.*


----------



## Monsy (Dec 26, 2017)

there is also great deal at nordstrom - bifacil eye (big one) and bifacil face for 45$ for both. that is just the price of bifacil eye so you are getting the other one for free (i think regular price for the face one is 40$) plus there is gwp bag too


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 26, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 62716



Why is she sticking that rose in her eye 

Anybody know anything about the La Base Rosy lipstick? I'm interested in it.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 26, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Why is she sticking that rose in her eye
> 
> Anybody know anything about the La Base Rosy lipstick? I'm interested in it.



Artistic lol


----------



## Monsy (Dec 26, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Why is she sticking that rose in her eye
> 
> Anybody know anything about the La Base Rosy lipstick? I'm interested in it.



is it replacement for their previous la  base ?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 26, 2017)

Monsy said:


> is it replacement for their previous la  base ?



I really don't know. I figured you would. It's not on their site, but NM & Nordies had it listed as new. Maybe I'll call to see if someone knows about it.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 26, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Artistic lol



Why yes, of course. Silly me


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 26, 2017)

Monsy said:


> is it replacement for their previous la  base ?



I was told it is an updated version of the old one. This one moisturizes but also leaves a subtle pink look.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 26, 2017)

that sounds nice. old version was really good too


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 26, 2017)

Monsy said:


> that sounds nice. old version was really good too



Really!? That's good to know. I wonder why it isn't on lancome.com? I may get it.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2018)

Instagram


NEED!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2018)

Love shades 1 & 4 in that photo. They look lovely.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2018)

Lancome Custom Glow Drops Swatches for Spring 2018 - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 8, 2018)

That bronze one speaks to me. Might be a little dark but the swatches look amazing!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2018)

For a limited time get 20% off gift sets (including all remaining holiday gift sets) and 30% off Phased Out Favorites. Enter code PHASEDOUT at checkout. Expires January 31 or while supplies last.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 19, 2018)

*Lancome Chinese New Year 2018
L’Absolu Rouge Lipstick

The embossed image of the dog reminds me of the Chanel Lion embossed highlighter. 


(chicprofile)
*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Lancome Chinese New Year 2018
> L’Absolu Rouge Lipstick
> 
> The embossed image of the dog reminds me of the Chanel Lion embossed highlighter.
> ...



I thought the same thing


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Lancome Chinese New Year 2018
> L’Absolu Rouge Lipstick
> 
> The embossed image of the dog reminds me of the Chanel Lion embossed highlighter.
> ...



These are so lovely. Either that or I just like the packaging haha.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 23, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Custom Glow Drops Swatches for Spring 2018 - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile



Ohhhh they are pretty!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 19, 2018)

Twitter


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 7, 2018)

Lancome Official on Instagram: “She’s one of the most influential personalities on the international fashion scene, a role model for women all over the world and a self-…”


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2018)

Lancôme, too?

Twitter


----------



## boschicka (Mar 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Lancôme, too?
> 
> Twitter


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


>



Oy
They posted him twice and coincidentally Makeup Shayla as well


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Lancôme, too?
> 
> Twitter




not the first time. they flew him to NYC to promote their foundation.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Lancôme, too?
> Twitter


*

NOT impressed. In fact disappointed. Serious lack of class. *


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> 
> NOT impressed. In fact disappointed. Serious lack of class. *



Why am I still surprised 



Monsy said:


> not the first time. they flew him to NYC to promote their foundation.



Wow.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2018)

I told them that on twitter how disappointed I was that they are so desperate that have to use someone without class (and with such a problematic behaviour )


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I told them that on twitter how disappointed I was that they are so desperate that have to use someone without class (and with such a problematic behaviour )



I messaged them on IG. Will email, too. 
I'm surprised because they are more socially conscious than most brands, then they post him after IWD along with the blogger he was arguing with


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2018)

their ig is not their us account. they killed lancome usa and only kept global account (So stupid)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 10, 2018)

*I can honestly say I have never purchased a product due to an "influencer."  Then again I am of an age...read: old...lol I trust the feedback of the peeps here more than anyone who has a stake in the "game."*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2018)

btw those new l'absolu glosses are AMAZING


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2018)

Monsy said:


> their ig is not their us account. they killed lancome usa and only kept global account (So stupid)



That was the only thing that made me hopeful.
I have so many Lancome mascaras already but still, Définicils is a staple


----------



## Monsy (Mar 11, 2018)

they have the best mascaras. period


----------



## Shars (Mar 12, 2018)

JS must have one heck of an agent! If an agent can convince these well-established brands to hire someone with his track record for their promotions, I might need them to write my CV!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 12, 2018)

it is very simple. it is all about the numbers for these brands. his number of followers and engagement = their sales. 
they only care about that.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 12, 2018)

Shars said:


> JS must have one heck of an agent! If an agent can convince these well-established brands to hire someone with his track record for their promotions, I might need them to write my CV!




They want those followers 




Monsy said:


> it is very simple. it is all about the numbers for these brands. his number of followers and engagement = their sales.
> they only care about that.



Yup


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 10, 2018)

M on Instagram: “Если честно я перестала активно отслеживать новинки Lancome* но, тем не менее, на этом коллаже можете изучить новинки, которые появятся…”


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2018)

Lancome Proenza Schouler Fall 2018 Collection - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 23, 2018)

Here is 01 from the summer collection. It has some very fine shimmer, but it is quite lovely


----------



## Monsy (May 23, 2018)

I was dying to see some real photos . It is even prettier


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 22, 2018)

Lancome Official on Instagram: “The new [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=psxlancome]#psxlancome  limited edition collection fuses two worlds, fashion and cosmetics. [MENTION=24986]pro[/MENTION]enzaschouler has reinterpreted Lancome’s…”[/url]


----------



## Monsy (Jul 22, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 64135
> View attachment 64136
> 
> 
> Here is 01 from the summer collection. It has some very fine shimmer, but it is quite lovely




I swatched these in store and can't believe no one is talking about them. so beautiful both color and texture


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 22, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I swatched these in store and can't believe no one is talking about them. so beautiful both color and texture



I agree! They've gone under the radar. There have been some negative reviews online regarding how soft the powder is, but that hasn't been a problem for me. Are you getting one?


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 6, 2018)

*Proenza-Schouler

Chroma (Cold & Warm)
*


*Chroma Cold Swatches*










(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 20, 2018)

Another one 
This is 40  on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK [MENTION=39296]Lan[/MENTION]comeofficial Holiday 2018 Rose Highlighter   [MENTION=137]Shan[/MENTION]owroozi . .  Follow me for makeup and skincare news and updates!  Tag…”


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 21, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Another one
> This is 40 ������������ on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK @Lancomeofficial Holiday 2018 Rose Highlighter ������ ������ @Shanowroozi . .  Follow me for makeup and skincare news and updates! ������������ Tag…”



*Really?!? Sigh...*


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2018)

I am shocked they would make another one after the last crap....


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 22, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I am shocked they would make another one after the last crap....



*Exactly! I was of the mind to take a loose shimmery powder I already have and make my own...LOL! For me, kinda tacky...even though I love roses. *


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 25, 2018)

Did anyone try the Proenza Schouler kohl?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Did anyone try the Proenza Schouler kohl?



I was wondering about this product too.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I was wondering about this product too.



Yes, where's the Lancôme love lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Lancome Holiday 2018!  Первая информация о рождественской коллекции макияжа Lancome Makeup Collection Holiday 2018, а также о подарочных…”


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “Available NOW online at lancome.ca! [MENTION=39296]Lan[/MENTION]comeofficial Holiday 2018 LA ROSE A POUDRER Irridescent Gold Highlighter   [MENTION=41273]Charlotte[/MENTION]wood.mua $80…”


----------



## MissTania (Sep 30, 2018)

L’Absolu Rouge Drama Matte Lipstick | Lancome

L'Absolu Rouge Drama Matte - Lipstick by Lancome

I tested a few of these recently they were very soft and creamy.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2018)

@marytushik on Instagram: “Рождество Lancome. Палетка теней и хайлайтер, палетка для губ, помады, тушь. И возвращение La Rose a poudrer. я не в восторге, если честно…”


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2018)

Lancome Christmas 2018 Collection Review & Swatches


----------



## Monsy (Sep 19, 2019)

Dual finish highlighters are 30% off on the lancome website


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2020)

some of their iconic products are 50% off like bifacil, cils booster, teint idole


----------



## cacheflisks (Nov 27, 2020)

I love the Teint Idole Ultra 24H Long Wear Foundation and the Définicils High-Definition Mascara


----------

